# Bilder aus dem Spessart



## Vmichael (13. Oktober 2015)

Als Gegenstück zu "Bilder aus dem Odenwald "


----------



## Vmichael (18. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin.muss erst ein Paar machen,hab jede menge Bilder,aber nichts vom Spessart.
Dein Bild sieht aus wie hier bei uns an der Horbacher Grotte?(Freigericht)


----------



## zweifzwein (18. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag vor einer Woche:


----------



## bernd e (20. Oktober 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal 
Bergfeld bei Mosborn mit Blick Richtung Bad Orb:




Lochbronsee bei Biebergemünd Bieber:




Sohlhöhe mit Blick in Richtung Rhön:


----------



## Hacklschorsch (23. Oktober 2015)

vorige Woche im Aubachtal bei Wildensee und in den Weinbergen oberhalb von Klingenberg...wunderschön!


----------



## Hacklschorsch (23. Oktober 2015)

sorry, doppelter Beitrag ;-)


----------



## migges (23. Oktober 2015)

Seh nichts,nur Fehler der Anhang konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Hacklschorsch (23. Oktober 2015)

danke für die Info - hoffe, jetzt gehts.... sorry nochmal.


----------



## migges (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja jetzt seh ich die Bilder.Schöne Aussicht haste da.


----------



## bernd e (23. Oktober 2015)

Heute bei schönstem Spessart-Hebstwetter unterwegs gewesen. In den Pfad rechts neben dem vorderrad geht es gleich rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (24. Oktober 2015)

Dann auch mal Bilder von mir.War am Klappermühlchen.


----------



## migges (26. Oktober 2015)

So dann hier mal Paar Fotos
Auf dem ersten Bild kann mann wenn`s Wetter klar ist die Skyline von Ffm und den Feldberg sehen.
Viertel drehung und mann sieht Gründau,noch eine viertel drehung dann kommt die Rhön.









Dann 5min vor zuhause nochmal Rast und die Ruhe Genissen.



Und zum Schluss Blick nah Unterfranken Hahnekamm.


----------



## migges (3. November 2015)

Hm"gibt wohl nicht viel Biker im schönen Spessart.Oder schon alle im Winterschlaf


----------



## bernd e (3. November 2015)

Von wegen Winterschlaf:


----------



## migges (3. November 2015)

Frammersbach ist ja nicht so Weit vielleicht Treffen wir uns mal am Engländer,oder Bayrisch Schanz,wenn ich in der Nähe bin Meld ich mich mal.
Heilig Kreutz Kirche und dann Mainzer Rad bis Wiessbütt geht immerkönnen wir ein Stück zusammen Fahrn.
Schönes Tee Übrigens.


----------



## bernd e (3. November 2015)

Ja, Wiesbütt ist schon schön. Wobei es letztes WE eigentlich überall schön war (sobald der Nebel weg war).
Das schöne Tyee kommt übrigens wech 
Damit´s nicht ganz OT wird:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (3. November 2015)

Wie schon wieder wech ist noch gar nicht solang in deinem Besitz.
ich Glaub den Trail kenn ich auch?sieht jedenfalls Ähnlich aus.


----------



## bernd e (4. November 2015)

Käpplergraben bei Partenstein. Ihr habt aber die andere Richtung drauf 
Ja, sollte das Tyee weg gehen, kommt ein neues Tyee her


----------



## Baitman (9. November 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Hm"gibt wohl nicht viel Biker im schönen Spessart.Oder schon alle im Winterschlaf



Da gibts schon einige, sie machen nur keine Fotos...


----------



## migges (9. November 2015)

Ja Stimmt,hab ja selber kaum welche.


----------



## Hacklschorsch (9. November 2015)

Am Ende des "Eselsweges"  haben wir die Engelchen gesehen....


----------



## jr_hebboch (10. November 2015)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Am Ende des "Eselsweges"  haben wir die Engelchen gesehen....



Ahhhh ... Home sweet home


----------



## derfati (13. November 2015)




----------



## midige (15. November 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 430605


Hi,
Auffahrt zur Weickertswiese aus Richtung Neuhütten?

Grüße vom anderen Ende von F.

Michael


----------



## midige (15. November 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal:

Wurzelpfad im Grenzgebiet, Nähe Köhlerfestplatz Frammersbach.
Seit kurzem ohne Baumhindernis :


 
Auch schön:

Toller Blechkuchen :




Kein aktuelles Bild:


 

Kleine Schweinereien im Wildpark Bad Orb:




Oberhalb Wiesen, wo der Eselsweg die Straße kreuzt. Man beachte die Kappe als Vergleich:








Mehr habe ich erstmal nicht gefunden,

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (15. November 2015)

midige schrieb:


> Hi,
> Auffahrt zur Weickertswiese aus Richtung Neuhütten?
> 
> Grüße vom anderen Ende von F.
> ...


Kalt, ganz Kalt!!! Da du aus dem anderen Ende von F. kommst, sollte dir die Stelle geläufig sein  Geh mal in deinen Gedanken einen Weg von P nach F rechts von der Bundesstraße durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (15. November 2015)

Hab auch noch eins, aber schon ein paar Tage her:



Und Frammersbach im Herbst:


----------



## midige (15. November 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Kalt, ganz Kalt!!! Da du aus dem anderen Ende von F. kommst, sollte dir die Stelle geläufig sein  Geh mal in deinen Gedanken einen Weg von P nach F rechts von der Bundesstraße durch



Der Hirtenhoftrail, bevor die Wurzeln anfangen.


Anhang anzeigen 436941
Im Vordergrund mein Arbeitsweg morgen früh , nur dunkler

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (18. November 2015)

Die Kreuzkapelle bei Frammersbach, gebaut als Kirche für die Glasmacher, im Novemberregen:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## aeronautic (19. November 2015)

Die Quelle der ...?


----------



## midige (19. November 2015)

Erster

Eine der beiden Kahlquellen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## aeronautic (19. November 2015)

Yes! Correct


----------



## bernd e (19. November 2015)

Bamberger Mühle!?


----------



## midige (20. November 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Bamberger Mühle!?



Steht doch auf dem Ortsschild .






Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

Michael


----------



## bernd e (20. November 2015)

midige schrieb:


> Steht doch auf dem Ortsschild .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 438218
> 
> ...



Als wenn du das lesen kannst  Hatte dann aber bei Google-Maps geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (27. November 2015)

Kreuzkapelle aus #30 bei etwas Schnee am 25. November:




"Hockenruhe" zwischen Wiesthal und Kreuzkapelle:




Wassertretanlage im (!) Lohrbach zwischen Krommenthal und Wiesthal:







Bei Lichtenau im Hafenlohrtal, falsches Rad für das Forum :





Dazu passend aus dem Lohrbachtal vor drei Jahren etwa 20 Meter neben der Straße:











Grüße,

Michael


----------



## midige (3. Dezember 2015)

Adventsmarkt an der Bayrischen Schanz am 1. Advent, etwas(?) verregnet, dafür keine Wartezeiten bei Essen und Trinken




Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (4. Dezember 2015)

Heute kein Bild 

Schönes Wochenende

Michael


----------



## epic-mtb (8. Dezember 2015)

Hier sieht man sehr gut, dass Miltenberg das Bindeglied zwischen Odenwald und Spessart ist (liegt in beiden Mittelgebirgen), deshalb ich das Bild auch im Odenwald

 -Thread zeige. 
Je nach Gemütslage: Ein Nebel- oder fast Gletschertal,  die Sonne kommt durch, oder der Nebel des Grauens naht.


----------



## midige (8. Dezember 2015)

Heute nachmittag würde ich im Spessart sagen: Nebel des Grauens,
ganz schön trübe Suppe bei der Heimfahrt.

Schönes Bild  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2015)

Schön,ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs,oberhalb Eidengesäß.
Lauter merkwürdige sachen im Wald,ich Vermute mal das ist ein Waldlehrpfad vom Landschulhlheim,?sonst weiss ich es auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2015)

War Super Wetter,aber Kalt und nach zwei Std merkt mann schon die Kalten Füsse,Hab noch welche vergessen.


----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2015)

Sorry noch eins Vergessen,ich werd Alt


----------



## bernd e (8. Dezember 2015)

In Nantenbach gibt es auch komische Gebilde im Wald. Nennt sich Märchenwald. Da führt ein schöner Trail vom Oberbecken (Stausee) runter an den Main.
Hab leider nur welche vom Familienausflug. 
Rechts neben dem Traktor geht der Trail entlang:


----------



## migges (9. Dezember 2015)

Den Traktor must du doch hinter dem Bike herziehen,dann hat deine kleine vieeeel mehr Spass,wenn der Papa Schwitzt.


----------



## bernd e (9. Dezember 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Den Traktor must du doch hinter dem Bike herziehen,dann hat deine kleine vieeeel mehr Spass,wenn der Papa Schwitzt.


Dafür haben wir den Chariot, wobei sie ab nächstem Jahr aufs Tandem darf (Proberunde im Herbst hat sie bestanden). Und die Große (Avatar, hinter mir) kommt dann beim Weibchen aufs Tandem 

Der Traktor ist überigens der Renner bei den Kids .


----------



## midige (22. Dezember 2015)

Das Fürstliche Forsthaus Aurora, oberhalb des Hafenlohrtales:


----------



## migges (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich Wünsche euch allen und euren Famielien Schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## midige (25. Dezember 2015)

Danke,
und ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an.

Warum kein Schneebild? 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (25. Dezember 2015)

Schnee?du meinst das Zeug



 
ist schon ein Paar jahre her als wir das hatten.


----------



## jr_hebboch (27. Dezember 2015)

Bestes Bike-Wetter. Trance unterwegs auf dem Eselsweg bei Grossheubach.













[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (30. Dezember 2015)

Stone Art auf der zweithöchsten Erhebung des Spessarts, der Hermannskoppe mit 567 Metern:









Grüße und einen guten Beschluss


Michael


----------



## migges (31. Dezember 2015)

Wünsch euch allen ein Guten Rutsch,und eine Tolle und Sturtz freie Saison 2016.
Vielleicht Trifft man mal den ein oder andern mal im Wald.


----------



## Vmichael (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
nach langer Pause wegen Erkältung und Umzug ein paar Bilder von heute 02.01.2016
Engländer (Spessart)  es war Nass und schweine Kalt.

schaut Euch die Bilder an.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78683


----------



## bernd e (2. Januar 2016)

Schaut ja richtig nach Eisregen aus. Aktuell schneit es ja, evtl. gibt es ja dann morgen aktuelle Schneebilder!?


----------



## midige (4. Januar 2016)

Ich wünsche Euch Allen ein gutes neues Jahr.

Und hier die von @bernd e gewünschten Schneebilder von Sonntag :

Jagdhaus Waidmannsruh am Schneewittchenweg zw. Kreuzkapelle Frammersbach und Wiesbüttsee:

Die Buche dahinter dürfte 25 Meter erreichen:






Am Waldrand bei Mosborn:






Blick auf Mosborn:





Vesperstube "Hundehütte" Mosborn:






midige schrieb:


> Wurzelpfad im Grenzgebiet, Nähe Köhlerfestplatz Frammersbach.
> Seit kurzem ohne Baumhindernis :




Dieselbe Stelle:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (4. Januar 2016)

Impressionen vom Grabig in Frammersbach, Spessart- Bike- Marathonisti werden sich erinnern:

















Grüße

Michael


----------



## Vmichael (5. Januar 2016)

Herrliche Schneebilder  machen richtig lust auf eine Tour.

btw.  ggf. mal im Sommer ein "Fahrer aus dem Spessart Forum" Treffen in Framersbach machen?


----------



## midige (5. Januar 2016)

Gestern noch schnell vor dem Regen gemacht.
Heute siehts schon so aus, außerdem eine Menge "Kleinholz" durch Schneebruch:

Schneewittchenweg zw. Kreuzkapelle und Straße nach Habichsthal





Treffen hört sich gut an, mal was überlegen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (5. Januar 2016)

Ja so ein Treffen wäre gut,würde ich mich anschliessen wenns Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (5. Januar 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Gestern noch schnell vor dem Regen gemacht.
> Heute siehts schon so aus, außerdem eine Menge "Kleinholz" durch Schneebruch:
> 
> Schneewittchenweg zw. Kreuzkapelle und Straße nach Habichsthal
> ...



Cyclecross-Trainingseinheit


----------



## midige (6. Januar 2016)

Ja,

aber miese Technik beim Auf und- Abspringen und,noch wichtiger:

Kein Crosser  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (8. Januar 2016)

Poste ich mal bewegte Bilder aus dem Spessart (schon ein paar Tage her und noch mit dem alten Bike). Alles rund um Frammersbach mit Abstecher nach Partenstein aufgenommen. Wollte man das alles so nachfahren, kommt man locker auf 50 km.


----------



## midige (8. Januar 2016)

Heute um eins Feierabend, Sonnenschein, aber keine Bilder, Smartfön zuhause vergessen 

Schönes Wochenende

Michael

P.S.: Im Wald müßte dringend mal aufgeräumt werden, überall hats Bäume (liegende!)


----------



## Vmichael (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
ein Bild von meiner gestrigen Tour.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78860
Liebe Grüße aus AB


----------



## blackhelmet (16. Januar 2016)

Servus,
zwar kein aktuelles Bild aber für mich eine der schönsten Aussichten im Spessart.
Oberhalb von Neustadt a. M., Blick auf den Main


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (17. Januar 2016)

So MännersHeute auch die erste Schneetour 2016 gemacht.War sehr schöhn,Trockener Pulverschnee war gut zu Fahren.
Die Tour ging über Franzosenkopf(480m)Huckelheimer Spitze,Kaisereiche,Panzerstr mit Steilabfahrt richtung Lützel und Hufeisenhof.
Hab Heut das Hardteil Favorisiert und muss Sagen Läuft gut bei dem Wetter.(War mit einem Kumpel unterwegs)


----------



## bernd e (17. Januar 2016)

Heute war Familie angesagt ==> Schlitten fahren und ich hab mein Tyee mitgenommen.
Kurzes Filmchen:


----------



## migges (18. Januar 2016)

Auch Schön.Aber eigentlich Dachte ich du Springst über die Bank zum Schluss
Wo war das,bei dir in Frammersbach?Lieget ähnlich viel Schnee wie bei uns.


----------



## bernd e (18. Januar 2016)

migges schrieb:


> Auch Schön.Aber eigentlich Dachte ich du Springst über die Bank zum Schluss
> Wo war das,bei dir in Frammersbach?Lieget ähnlich viel Schnee wie bei uns.



Wollte meine Kinder nicht schocken . Ist direkt neben unserem Freibad und er Auslauf ist der Parkplatz dazu.


----------



## klaus1 (24. Januar 2016)

Macht Bitte weiter so, schöne Bilder, erfreut jeden Rheinhessen.


----------



## migges (26. Januar 2016)

Grüss dich Klaus1 Schön das dir die Bilder Gefallen.Da kommt bestimmt noch jede Menge,der Spessart ist ja Riesen Gross und bietet noch jede Menge Interesanter Tourn.
Mfg Migges


----------



## klaus1 (26. Januar 2016)

Nur zu, kenne eure schöne Gegend nur vom Moped aus. Das ist jetzt aber auch schon wieder 10 Jahre her.


----------



## migges (27. Januar 2016)

Moin hab grad beim Stöbern noch ein Älteres Video Gefunden,geht von der Birkenhainer nach Bieber.
Bin mit einem Frichling Gefahren,heut muss ich mich ganzschön Strecken um dran zubleiben,naja die Jugend wird Besser


----------



## klaus1 (27. Januar 2016)

Hoi das war jetzt mal ein schöner Trail bei dem man sich nicht gleich das Genick bricht.


----------



## bernd e (27. Januar 2016)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hoi das war jetzt mal ein schöner Trail bei dem man sich nicht gleich das Genick bricht.



Warum, werden hier etwa auch Trials gepostet bei denen man sich das Genick brechen könnte? Wo find ich die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (30. Januar 2016)

Also dann will ich auch mal.

Erinnerung an einen viel zu kurzen Winter:








Und an ein Gestern ohne Regen:


----------



## migges (30. Januar 2016)

Ah ein Schleichvilleim Schnee,schön schön.


----------



## rattlebrain (1. Februar 2016)

Naja, viel mehr wie Schleichen war da tatsächlich nicht drin.
Im Übrigen ist es meistens kein Schleichville.
Dafür aber meistens ein Schmutzville und Downville. Und manchmal ein Knarzville...


----------



## migges (1. Februar 2016)

Ja Sorry war nicht auf auf dich Bezogrn.Ist mehr in unserer Gruppe ein Schertz,und als ich das Bild gesehen habe konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen.Ich weiss schon das die meisten Liteviller ordendlich Fahren können.


----------



## rattlebrain (1. Februar 2016)

passt scho!


----------



## klaus1 (4. Februar 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Warum, werden hier etwa auch Trials gepostet bei denen man sich das Genick brechen könnte? Wo find ich die?


Das war eine Festellung genau zu dem Trail, mehr nicht.


----------



## klaus1 (5. Februar 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Warum, werden hier etwa auch Trials gepostet bei denen man sich das Genick brechen könnte? Wo find ich die?


Nachdem Du verstanden hast, dass ich das keinesfalls negativ gemeint habe, hier mal ein Statement von mir.
Meine Frau und ich sind Naturliebhaber und überwiegend Radrennfahrer, wir unternehmen jedes Jahr eine längere Radreise mit Zelt und sonstigen Gerödel. Schöne MTB`s besitzen wir auch, nur können wir sie leider nicht ausschöpfen, so wie viele hier. Fahre seit meinem 10 Lebensjahr Radrennen und heute nur noch Brevets (Langstrecke), wir haben also nie vernünftig MTB fahren gelernt. Genau aus dem Grund fallen mir dann natürlich solche Strecken auf, die auch wir noch fahren können. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich eine Tour aus dem Netz ins Egde geladen und sind dann den Track auch nachgefahren, Ergebnis ich ging über den Lenker und drei Rippen waren durch. Deshalb suchen wir eben Waldautobahnen oder schöne breite Wege auf denen auch wir fahren können. 
Wünsch euch auf euren Touren auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## bernd e (5. Februar 2016)

@klaus1 dann lass dich nicht von Kameraperspektiven täuschen. Ich hab schon Aufnahmen gesehen (auch von mir aufgenommene), die nicht das wiedergeben was man dort wirklich vorgefunden hat. Meine Frage war übrigens nicht Fahrkönnen oder sonst was bezogen! Ich bin eigentlich immer auf der Suche nach schönen Trails, auch welche mit Anspruch, und dachte man kann einen Tip abgreifen 
Das ich auch Radwege fahr, erkennt man evtl. auch an meinem Avatar-Bild.
Übirgens, da die Dame aus dem Anhänger nun selbst aufs Tandem will, kommt ab dieser Saison ein zweites ins Haus


----------



## migges (7. Februar 2016)

Zum Entspannen mal wieder Bilder.
Die ersten 4 Bilder über Franzosenkopf.Auf 480 Meter(mein Sigma Beschei... um 4 Meter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (7. Februar 2016)

Dann über Hufeisen richtung Eidengeßäs mit kleinem Trail.(ist Steiler als es Aussieht)


 


 mit Blick auf Eidengeßäs


----------



## migges (7. Februar 2016)

Und weiter richtung Breitenbornerhöh.


 Von da aus den Spessartbogen folgen runter richtung Lützel,wieder mit Trail Abfahrt.


 Blick riechtung Lützel/Rossbach,und wieder richtung Hufeisen zurück.


----------



## migges (7. Februar 2016)

Sorry wae Doppelt.


----------



## rattlebrain (22. Februar 2016)

Das Wetter zur Zeit...
Drum mal was aus dem Archiv.






miese Qualität, leider.


----------



## rattlebrain (27. Februar 2016)

Traumtag heute!

Wieder mal der Sohl:





Mehr Schnee als erwartet:










Fast wie Frühling


----------



## midige (27. Februar 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Wieder mal der Sohl:



Auch ins Gipfelbuch eingetragen? 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (28. Februar 2016)

Sohlhöhe und Beilstein wirft schöne Aussichten/Bilder ab 
Seid ihr den Beilsteintrail (roter Balken oder so) runter?

Trotz schönem Wetter, war ich nicht direkt mit dem Bike unterwegs , gestern war Streckenpflege in Frammersbach angesagt.
Teil unserer Arbeit:


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Februar 2016)

@midige nee, doch nicht jedesmal, wenn ich da oben bin.
@bernd e roter punkt, na klar!


----------



## midige (1. März 2016)

Heute noch längerer Zwangspause (sehr) gemütlich unterwegs:






Waldarbeiter- oder Jagdhütte zw. Frammersbach und Schanz
(an der ersten Abfahrt des Marathons bevor es links auf den Erdweg mit den Wellen geht)



 
Der Trailsuchhund ist schon wieder auf dem Sprung.



Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (2. März 2016)

kleine Nachlese vom Sonntag


----------



## derfati (2. März 2016)

Gestern war es ja echt mal ganz schön.


----------



## midige (3. März 2016)

derfati schrieb:


>



Pfaffenberg?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## derfati (3. März 2016)

Ja, Pfaffenberg.


----------



## midige (3. März 2016)

Heute wieder Reharunde mit Hund:





Die Ruhmühle am Aubach in Wiesthal, voll funktionsfähig. Alle zwei Jahre ist Mühlenfest und dann gibt es Brot aus dem Backofen um die Ecke (Bild folgt bei Gelegenheit) 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (6. März 2016)

Nasse Regentrails







genau genommen nicht "aus dem Spessart", sondern "in den Spessart"


----------



## midige (6. März 2016)

Unterhalb der Sohlhöhe Richtung Sindersbachtal:



 








 






Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (10. März 2016)

Heute mittag, irgendwo zwischen Ruppertshütten und Bayrischer Schanz:





In der Ruhepause auf dem Sonnenfeld oberhalb Lohrhaupten an der Birkenhainer den ersten, ganz kleinen, Sonnenbrand des Jahres ergattert. (Nicht sooo rot)

Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (10. März 2016)

Bist ja gut im Training ich halt noch die Füsse still,hatte eine Leichte Erkältumg.


----------



## bernd e (10. März 2016)

und bei mir spannt mich mein Bau ein  
Aber bald kommt der neue Rahmen und der bekommt dann auch den Spessart gezeigt 

@midige wie hoch liegt da oben noch der Schnee?


----------



## midige (10. März 2016)

@migges: Montag gehts wieder zur Arbeit , da bleibt weniger Zeit fürs Rad, also jetzt die Zeit nutzen. Heute wars in der Sonne richtig schön.

@bernd e: An der Stelle so 3 - 5 cm. Wo die Sonne hinscheint ist er so gut wie weg, Lohrhaupter Feld ist gar nichts. Wo tagsüber lang Schatten ist, hält sich der Schnee. Auf den Schotterwegen sind zum Teil von Autos und Lastern plattgefahrene Spuren eklig glatt.
Neues Propain?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## derfati (11. März 2016)

Am Engländer lag gestern auch noch ein bisschen was herum. Straßen waren frei.


----------



## bernd e (11. März 2016)

derfati schrieb:


> Am Engländer lag gestern auch noch ein bisschen was herum. Straßen waren frei.



Da liegen aber auch noch ca. 3cm auf den Tischen!
@midige : Ja. 2016er Rahmen, Rest bleibt. Hab den "alten" gut losbekommen und ein gutes Angebot für den neuen bekommen


----------



## midige (12. März 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Da liegen aber auch noch ca. 3cm auf den Tischen!



Es war doch geschlossen, da gabs eh nix zu Essen oder zu Trinken.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (13. März 2016)

Wann gibt's eigentlich wieder mal Sonne am Wochenende?


----------



## midige (13. März 2016)

Kleiner Härtetest für das Wadenbein am Samstag:

Frammersbach- Katharinenbild- X-Weg-  Sohlhöhe- M-Weg- Sindersbachtal- Höhe 305- Birkenhainer- Schanz- Fr.




Der kleine Erlenbrunnen am M- Weg:





Uuups :









Die Ausgrabungen des Klosters Elisabethenzell ("Einsiedel") an der Birkenhainer zw. Gemünden und Schanz:





http://www.spessartprojekt.de/?page_id=11684

Wegen z.T. üblen Zustandes durch Forstarbeiten ist die Birkenhainer zwischen Zollberg (Gemünden) und Schanz leider keine Empfehlung, ich bin teilweise auf Schotterwege ausgewichen

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (13. März 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Wann gibt's eigentlich wieder mal Sonne am Wochenende?



Während des Frühstücks war sie da, jetzt wieder weg.

Vielleicht kommt sie heute nochmal raus.


----------



## midige (13. März 2016)

Wohl doch nicht:





Aber am Montag 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (13. März 2016)

Schöe Bilder.War heut auch unterwegs,Leider hat der Fotoapparat ein paar Bilder verschlappt?deswegen nur vom Hahnekamm.


----------



## midige (13. März 2016)

migges schrieb:


>



Seit wann ist der Turm aufgestockt? 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (13. März 2016)

Keine Ahnung?ich kenn den nur so. Hab die anderen Bilder doch noch gefunde,meine Frau hatte was verstellt.
Von gaaaanz da oben kommt mann.



Dann diesen Weg,da kommt nie Sonne hin der ist auch im Hochsommer so Matschig.



Dann hier rechts(wo das Moos ist)runter,und Paralel von dem Breiten weg witer.


 Bis Teufelsmühle


 


mit einem Merkwürdigen Getier


Über die Brücke und dierekt über dem Sattel den Pfad hoch(ist sehr Steil.


 

Endlich oben wird`s nochmal Kurtz und Knackig


 

 Überbleibsen der Spessarträuber?oder Wohnt hier die Hexwill ich garnicht so genau wissen


 
So das wars erst mal,ach ja wenns interesiert sind 35Km und ca.800 Hm.


----------



## midige (13. März 2016)

@migges: Das ist doch der Teufelsgrund, oder?
Unten kommt man in Hüttelngesäß raus, ein Stück weiter ist der Schnapsbrenner Dirker.
(Mein altes Revier gewissermaßen, wohnte ja vorher in Hainstadt)


Nein, nicht der Schnapsbrenner

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (13. März 2016)

Ja Teufelsgrund passt,unten kommt mann in der Hessenkurve raus,dann an der Kläranlage zum Hahnekamm hoch quälen
Schnapsbrenner?kenn ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## migges (13. März 2016)

Aber Hainstadt ist nochmal eine ganze Ecke weg,auf der anderen Main seite wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## rattlebrain (14. März 2016)

@midige aufblasbare Stihl dabei?


----------



## midige (15. März 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> aufblasbare Stihl dabei?



Fiskars Handsäge:





Trainiert die Arm- und Rumpfmuskulatur 

Länge mit eingezogenem Blatt ca. 30 cm, ist unauffälliger 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (15. März 2016)

So muß Trailpflege!


----------



## rattlebrain (19. März 2016)

Gestern mal wieder linksmainisch unterwegs.


----------



## migges (20. März 2016)

War Sch.... kalt Heute,deswegen nur 3 Bilder mit blick ins Schöne Biebertal.
Erstes Bild blick nach Roßbach 2+3 ist Bieber richtung Wiesbütt.


----------



## rattlebrain (22. März 2016)

Ja, kalt wars. Aber wenigstens trockene Trails.


----------



## migges (22. März 2016)

Ja da hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## bernd e (22. März 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Ja, kalt wars. Aber wenigstens trockene Trails.



Schaut lecker aus, wo ist das wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (22. März 2016)

Bernd, ich könnte wetten da bist du schon dran vorbei.
Das ist Aurora-Einsiedel.
Von oben kommend muß man halt ein bisserl aufpassen, daß man den Abzweig von der "Keiler Autobahn" nicht verpasst.


----------



## derfati (23. März 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Bernd, ich könnte wetten da bist du schon dran vorbei.
> Das ist Aurora-Einsiedel.
> Von oben kommend muß man halt ein bisserl aufpassen, daß man den Abzweig von der "Keiler Autobahn" nicht verpasst.
> Anhang anzeigen 475308


Da bin ich bisher immer nur hoch...


----------



## rattlebrain (24. März 2016)

Die Marathonisti...
Ich find es runter spassiger.
Wenn man's hoch, fährt kann man natürlich jeden einzelnen Hm besser genießen


----------



## derfati (24. März 2016)

Muss ich unbedingt mal machen.


----------



## migges (24. März 2016)

Ich mal wieder.Auf dem ersten Bild kann mann die Ronneburg sehen(rechts)



was für eine Aussicht.


dann eine Abfahrt.




 Mit besuch bei den Räubern


Jetzt wird`s Steil,hoffe mann kanns erahnen wie Steil es da runter geht


 

 

 

Der Sendeturm links im Bild weiss ich nicht genau,könnt aber zum Engländer gehören


Ein Guid in Tirol hat mal Gesagt:so kleine Anstiege sind nur Schnapper und werden nicht gezähltalso hier nochmal ein Schnapper zum schluss


----------



## migges (24. März 2016)

Ach ja ich wünsch euch allen schöne Osterfeiertage.


----------



## rattlebrain (24. März 2016)

Das ist neu: Die Sohlhöhe hat seit heute ein "Gipfelkreuz". Bin gerade zum einbetonieren dazu gekommen


----------



## midige (24. März 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Das ist neu: Die Sohlhöhe hat seit heute ein "Gipfelkreuz". Bin gerade zum einbetonieren dazu gekommen


Fehlt jetzt nur noch eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mit Matratzenlager für die Trans-Spessart. Wer fragt mal beim Alpenverein nach?

Grüße und schöne, friedliche Feiertage

Michael

GESUCHT: Sachdienliche Hinweise zum Frühlingsanfang


----------



## midige (24. März 2016)

Die Mühle in Wiesthal:



midige schrieb:


>




Der Backofen um die Ecke:



 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (25. März 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Fehlt jetzt nur noch eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mit Matratzenlager für die Trans-Spessart. Wer fragt mal beim Alpenverein nach?
> 
> Grüße und schöne, friedliche Feiertage
> 
> ...


----------



## midige (26. März 2016)

@migges:
Aber der Briefkasten ist schon da.

Da ist das Gipfelbuch drin. 

Ehrlich!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (26. März 2016)

Heute Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen Rahmen.

Abzweig Downhill / Enduro 2 auf unserer Vereinsstrecke:


 

Und der Blick vom 4m hohen Dropturm zur Talstation des Liftes, der noch nicht fertig ist:


 

Infos zu den Strecken und der Nutzung, wenn jemand mal über den Tellerrand schauen möchte:
http://bikepark.msf-frammersbach.de/


----------



## migges (27. März 2016)

Schönes Bike,schöne Strecke aber 4m Drop ist zuviel für mich.
@midige das mit dem Gipfelbuch wusste ich schon,war auch nur ein Spass


----------



## migges (27. März 2016)

Moin werd nach dem ich meine Faulheit überwunden hab mal richtung Wissbüttsee fahren,bin so gegen 10.15 da.
Falls wer noch heut Morgen fährt und kein ziel hatt,ist von mir die mitte zu Frammersbach.


----------



## rattlebrain (27. März 2016)

@migges Ein bisschen viel Regen heut fürn Wiesbütt
@bernd e schick! (Bike und Strecke. Aber Dropturm...brrr)

Das Wetter macht mich fertig. Wenigstens war's gestern schön.
Waldrand oberhalb Rothenbuch:





Bomigsee. Schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (27. März 2016)

Ging eigentlich,die hinfahrt war Trocken,nur auf der Heimfahrt hab ich Geduscht,aber viel schlimmer war der Schwere Boden.


----------



## bernd e (27. März 2016)

migges schrieb:


> Schönes Bike,schöne Strecke aber 4m Drop ist zuviel für mich.
> @midige das mit dem Gipfelbuch wusste ich schon,war auch nur ein Spass


Man muss den ja nicht fahren. Ist mir auch zu viel, bin ja schon älter 
Aber die strecken kann eigentlich jeder fahren der mit S2 keine Probleme hat. Und man kann ja auch alles umfahren oder drüber rollen.


----------



## thof (27. März 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## migges (28. März 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Man muss den ja nicht fahren. Ist mir auch zu viel, bin ja schon älter


Wir werden nicht Älter,nur Weisser und überlassen so Sprünge der Jugend


----------



## EinZweitaccount (28. März 2016)

Oben bei Haibach: (jetzt auch sichtbar )


----------



## rattlebrain (30. März 2016)

Nicht zu fassen, was für ein Käse in der Zeitung steht.
MP von gestern. Schönes Archivbild:






Genau da stand ich am Samstag vor komplett kahlen Bäumen.
Aber hoffentlich wird's in den nächsten Tagen wirklich soweit sein.


----------



## bernd e (30. März 2016)

Ostern ist halt beweglich und 2015 am 5. April., muss man denen von der MP halt mal erklären  Evlt. hatten sie aber auch was zum Seite füllen gebraucht


----------



## midige (30. März 2016)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Oben bei Haibach:


sehe ich zumindest nix.

Vielleicht im Erstaccount? 

Grüße

Michael

Immer noch gesucht: Frühlingsanfang, nicht nur im Kalender.


----------



## EinZweitaccount (30. März 2016)

midige schrieb:


> sehe ich zumindest nix.



(Hmm, komisch. Wenn ich auf Bearbeiten drück, sieht man die Bilder. Den Kram werd ich am besten löschen oder doch hier auf mtbnews hochladen. ) Jetzt sollte es aber gehen.
Aber auf dem ErstAccount sind natürlich die besten Bilder zu finden.


----------



## derfati (31. März 2016)

EinZweitaccount schrieb:


> Oben bei Haibach: (jetzt auch sichtbar )



Findberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinZweitaccount (1. April 2016)

derfati schrieb:


> Findberg?


Genau der (soweit ich weiß )


----------



## EinZweitaccount (3. April 2016)

Sooo:

Hinter Obernau:





Auf dem Truppenübungsplatz:


----------



## rattlebrain (3. April 2016)

Groß, alt, aber auch noch ohne Blätter. Immerhin moosgrün.
Tilly Eiche über dem Hafenlohrtal:


----------



## midige (3. April 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Tilly Eiche über dem Hafenlohrtal


So schnell kanns gehen:





Nur Spaß, heute nachmittag gesehen an der Eichwiesenhütte zwischen Beilstein (Lohr) und Sohlhöhe.

Purer Ernst heute 17:50 Uhr unterhalb der  Sohlhöhe:





Der Frühling kommt doch dieses Jahr. 

Allen eine gute Woche

Michael


----------



## bernd e (4. April 2016)

Michael, dreh doch bitte die Ahead-Kappe um ca. 15° nach rechts. Das schaut ja grausig aus 

Hab zwar kein Bild, aber wir (meine Kursteilnehmer und ich) hatten einen schönen Saisonstart und gestern echt schön warm. Aber auf dem Schneewittchenweg zwischen Skihütte und Burg Partenstein hätte man seinen Freischwimmer machen können, war ne nette Abkühlung


----------



## rattlebrain (4. April 2016)

@midige kann es sein, daß wir uns begegnet sind auf dem R/M Weg?
Du bergab, ich bergauf? Ich war um Punkt 6 auf dem Sohl und hab nur einem MTBler gesehen.

Ich hoffe, die Tilly Eiche darf einfach irgendwann von selbst umfallen.


----------



## midige (9. April 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Michael, dreh doch bitte die Ahead-Kappe um ca. 15° nach rechts. Das schaut ja grausig aus


Kaum ist man ein paar Tage nicht hier, tritt schon die Forenaufsicht in Erscheinung.
Dann muß ich ja endlich auch mal den Schaft kürzen. 

@rattlebrain:

Ja,das war ich am Sonntag spät nachmittags. Außer Dir ist mir auch sonst niemand begegnet. Und das bei dem Wetter. 
Bin runter zur Franziskushöhe, dann rüber zum Beilstein und über Katharinenbild, Partenstein, Hirtenhoftrail nach Fr. Als ich etwa halb acht zuhause ankam, waren immer noch 16 Grad.

Schade, hätten wir ein Mini- Forentreff machen können.



Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (9. April 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Kaum ist man ein paar Tage nicht hier, tritt schon die Forenaufsicht in Erscheinung.
> ...



Nix Aufsicht, so was tut in den Augen weh  Gut, es soll Fahrradhändler geben die sogar so ausliefern


----------



## rattlebrain (11. April 2016)

@midige des nächste mal kenn mer uns ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (11. April 2016)

so, mal das Wochenende aufarbeiten:

Was ein Wetter am Samstagmorgen!





Oberhalb Wiesen. Sachen gibts...





Noch nix zum Baden, nur 13°! (Die Luft, Füsse hab ich nicht reingesteckt)





Mmmh. Danach irgendwie keine Bilder mehr gemacht. Der Eselsweg und der Fuchs von Jakobsthal nach Heigenbrücken lief einfach zu schön.


----------



## rattlebrain (11. April 2016)

Feierabendrunde! Ja, das geht jetzt auch wieder. Es wird doch irgendwie Frühling.

Halbsieben Abends auf dem dritthöchsten Berg/Erhebung im Spessart (soviel ich weiß). Wer kann mich orten?





aber kalt wars! Nur 9°C. Da waren meine blanken Knie ein bisschen beleidigt mit mir. Ab da hieß es aber eh: "It's all downhill from here!"


----------



## bernd e (12. April 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde! Ja, das geht jetzt auch wieder. Es wird doch irgendwie Frühling.
> 
> Halbsieben Abends auf dem dritthöchsten Berg/Erhebung im Spessart (soviel ich weiß). Wer kann mich orten?
> 
> ...



Müsste demnach die Hohe Warte mit 572 m sein.


----------



## derfati (12. April 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Müsste demnach die Hohe Warte mit 572 m sein.


Da gibts doch nur Bier und Riwwelkuche.


----------



## rattlebrain (12. April 2016)

Nee, ist nicht die hohe Warte. Weder der Berg noch die Kneipe.
Die hatte ich bei meinem Ranking gar nicht auf dem Plan.
Vielleicht sollt ich da mal hin.
Da sieht man mal wieder: erst recherchieren, dann posten.
Das hab ich dann mal getan.
Mein korrigiertes Ranking:
1.) Breitsol/Geiersberg: 586m
2.)Hohe Warte: 572m

bei der Lärchöhe-573m kann man echt nicht von Berg sprechen, bei 1m Schartenhöhe. Zähl ich mal als Nebengipfel vom Geiersberg.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lärchhöhe
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schartenhöhe

3.) Hermannskoppe: 567m
4.) Klosterkuppel: 552m (die wär's gewesen)

wer weiß mehr? Gibt's noch mehr unentdeckte "Bergriesen" im Spessart?


----------



## derfati (12. April 2016)

Kenne nur diese Liste:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Bergen_und_Erhebungen_des_Spessart

Unentdeckte Berge zu entdecken dürfte schwierig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (12. April 2016)

Vermisse mein Franzosenkopf(480m)wo der gelistet ist.
War am So.auf dem Hahnekamm mit dem Hartteil.mein Rücken sagt geht gar nichtwerd das Teil wohl oder Übel verkaufen müssen.


----------



## rattlebrain (13. April 2016)

derfati schrieb:


> Kenne nur diese Liste:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Bergen_und_Erhebungen_des_Spessart
> 
> Unentdeckte Berge zu entdecken dürfte schwierig werden...



Da kommt mir dieser Querberg auch noch in die Quere!
Da rutscht die Klosterkuppel noch einen Platz nach hinten. Ich denke, das nächste Mal fahr ich einfach drüber ohne anzuhalten.
Hat meine Aufmerksamkeit gar nicht verdient, dieser mickrige Buckel...


----------



## midige (16. April 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Hat meine Aufmerksamkeit gar nicht verdient, dieser mickrige Buckel...


Hatte die auch nie so als Berg wahrgenommen, nur daß es von Aurora ganz "mies" eigentlich bergauf geht.
 
@bernd e: Darf ich jetzt wieder mitmachen? Ist übrigens keine stinknormale Aheadkappe, sondern das hier:
https://www.bike24.de/p14550.html
Also nicht einfach drehen und es ist gut.
Schaft auch gekürzt.

Und jetzt noch Bilder:



 





Herrmannsbrunnen unterhalb der Herrmannskoppe (Wenigstens ein "richtiger" Berg)
Wozu das Dach dient, daß es nicht reinregnet?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (16. April 2016)

midige schrieb:


> daß es von Aurora ganz "mies" eigentlich bergauf geht



Aber nur wenn Du vorher auf der Aurora 3 Weizen getrunken hast! Das sind gemütliche 1.5km mit nur 50Hm hoch auf die Kuppel.
Du meinst vielleicht den Anstieg im weiteren Verlauf vom Neustadter Tor Richtung Bischborner Hof? Da gehts mal kurz ziemlich nennenswert bergauf.


----------



## midige (16. April 2016)

Beim Keiler- Bike kommt die Steigung ganz mies.

Weizen, außer alkoholfrei, reicht bei mir schon eins.

Liegt bestimmt auch am Alter. (Und 26 Zoll )



rattlebrain schrieb:


> Du meinst vielleicht den Anstieg im weiteren Verlauf vom Neustadter Tor Richtung Bischborner Hof? Da gehts mal kurz ziemlich nennenswert bergauf.



Der Anstieg hat ja jetzt durch Forstarbeiten etwas an Würze gewonnen , aber den finde ich gar nicht so schlimm.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (16. April 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Hatte die auch nie so als Berg wahrgenommen, nur daß es von Aurora ganz "mies" eigentlich bergauf geht.
> Anhang anzeigen 483889
> @bernd e: Darf ich jetzt wieder mitmachen? Ist übrigens keine stinknormale Aheadkappe, sondern das hier:
> https://www.bike24.de/p14550.html
> ...



Schaut schon besser aus 
Hermannsbrunnen  hab ich da oben noch nie gesehen


----------



## midige (17. April 2016)

Ich habe mich auch lange gefragt, was dieses Hüttchen da soll. Eben mal gesucht, anscheinend wurde der Brunnen als Tränke für die Zugtiere auf der Birkenhainer benutzt, sieht aber eher wie eine Zisterne aus. Das Dach soll vielleicht das Mauerwerk schützen?

Grüße und eine schöne Woche

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (22. April 2016)

Da hat der Frühling gestern Abend ja nochmal einen rausgehauen!
Schade, daß es heute schon wieder vorbei ist.

Partenstein im Abendlicht:


----------



## bernd e (22. April 2016)

Beilstein Aussichtspunkt, Blick nach P´stein, immer einen Zwischenstop wert


----------



## rattlebrain (22. April 2016)

mmmh ja, einfach immer wieder schön. Klassische Feierabend- und Sonnenuntergangsrunde mit tollem Trailabschluß.
Allerdings ist der rote Punkt im oberen Teil mit gefällten Bäumen zugeschmissen. Hoffentlich lassen die von dem Weg bei der Holzabfuhr wenigstens ein bisschen was übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (22. April 2016)

Der Frühling hat sich heute ja doch noch besonnen!
Also nix wie ab auf's Rad und Runterstürzen ins Hafenlohrtal.






Danach den gleichen Trail wieder rauf. @derfati  Ja, kann man mal machen.





Dann noch einen kleinen Umweg über:





?

Andere Blickrichtung:





Klaro: Noischt am Mee


----------



## migges (30. April 2016)

Hi ihr Spessartbiker.Nachdem ich zwangspause hatte (war Leicht krank) gibts heut mal wieder Bilder aus dem Spessart.
Bin heut den Kreutzweg (ist auch ein Pillgerweg aber nicht mit Kreutzberg verwechseln) gefahren.
Erst mal ein Bild von meinem Heimatort,dann nochmal ein Blick auf Ronneburg und ri.Taunus Feldberg.


 

 


Mann könnte esauch Leichter haben,aber wer will das schon


 

Dann einstieg auf Kreutzweg.


Wie ihr seht seht ihr nichtsausser die Rampe vor mir,die muss ich noch hoch.


 Endlich oben(ich hab keine Mühe gescheut)um für uns alle ein Vater unser ind den Wald zu Trellern



Für die Mühe gibt´`s eine schöne Trailabfahrt.


 Hier könnt ich Ewig sitzenbleiben,schöne Aussicht und Ruhig,nur Natur.


 Und der Lohn für Heute darf nicht Fehlen.Mein Fazit,auch ohne Trailgeballer eine Schöne Tour.
Euch ein schönen 1ten Mai.


----------



## midige (1. Mai 2016)

Der Frühling ist wieder da, nach einem nicht ganz kurzen Intermezzo, wo es teilweise so ausgesehen hat:





Heute sah es schon wesentlich besser aus und auch die Temperatur war viel angenehmer.



 
Trail in den Birklergrund. Das "Fahrradständer" wird bei der nächsten After- Work- Runde noch modifiziert.



 

Feuchtbiotop auf dem Eselsweg oberhalb Wiesen, das darauf paddelnde Entenpärchen war fotoscheu.



 

Kreuzkapelle Wiesen

Ein After-Tour- Relaxbild wie von @migges gibt es nicht, weil die Lasagne schon auf dem Tisch stand und kein Bier im Haus ist.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Mai 2016)

@midige Birklergrund...schön. Muß ich auch mal wieder hin. Sag bescheid, wenn du Kleinholz gemacht hast!

Ich war einstweilen mal auf (für mich) neuen Pfaden unterwegs. Ich bin ja nun wirklich oft oben am Sohl. Ist euch ja bestimmt nicht entgangen. Aber bei der Sohlquelle war ich einfach vorher noch nie. Schönes Stückchen Planet:


----------



## migges (2. Mai 2016)

midige schrieb:


> und kein Bier im Haus ist


Sowas gibt es doch gar nichtso ein schönes kühles nach der Tour ist doch das i-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## midige (2. Mai 2016)

Das Wetter heute mußte natürlich genutzt werden für die angedachte After-Work-Runde.

Wer findet den Unterschied?





Die historische Glashütte im Birklergrund:





Der Birklerbach:





Der Steg über den Aubach, hinten der Birklergrund :





Bald läuft der Aubach im Kreis:





@migges: Ein weiterer Mangel ist auch behoben:





Alkoholfrei, regional und schmeckt 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Mai 2016)

@midige nee, find nix. Bild 1 ist (jetzt) fehlerfrei


----------



## midige (2. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte besser "Unterschied" schreiben sollen.

Egal, happy trail.

Grüße

Michael

Edit: In Unterschied geändert


----------



## jr_hebboch (2. Mai 2016)

Schön, wenn man abends nach der Arbeit wieder "on Tour" gehen kann ...

... Reignate macht richtig Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (3. Mai 2016)

Zwischen Spessart und Odenwald.


----------



## migges (3. Mai 2016)

@midige Ja das Faust Trinken wie hier auch,ist ein gutes.Das auf meinem Relaxbild ist übrigens früher mal Lohrer gewesen,wurde dann vo Wächtersbacher übernommen.


----------



## midige (7. Mai 2016)

Das Wetter an Himmelfahrt und am Brückentag genutzt:

Relikte des Schwerspatabbaus bei Partenstein:

Der Karrenweg mit leichten Spurrillen:




Der Schwerspatbunker an der Verladestelle:





Die Lorenbahn zwischen Stollen und Bunker:





Am Stollen:




Blick in den Stollen:





Hier war früher ein Schacht mit Förderturm:


 

Einzelheiten hier zum Nachlesen:

http://www.spessartprojekt.de/kulturwege/partenstein/index.php

Gleich gehts weiter

Michael


----------



## midige (7. Mai 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


>



Sehr schön an der Quelle.

Durch die Quelle gespeist:









Witzige Skihütte oberhalb des Neuendorfer Sportplatzes:









Andere Richtung, Ruine Schönrain:







Blick auf das unterfränkische LA von unterhalb der Sohlhöhe, Weg ist Sackgasse:





Im schon gezeigten Märchenwald Nantenbach:










Grüße

Michael

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pfingsttour-um-frammersbach.801943/


----------



## migges (7. Mai 2016)

Wie immer schöne Bilderwann genau ist eigentlich Pfingsten? vielleicht klappt`s ja mal.


----------



## midige (7. Mai 2016)

Pfingstsonntag ist der 15. Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (8. Mai 2016)

Ich war heut in der Nähe,und die Parr Meter hätt ich auch noch gepackt.Dr.Khinplatz/Wiesbüttsee/Lochbornsee.

 

 

 

 

 


 


 Bin ganz schön unfotogen

 Dann über Bieber wieder hoch auf Birkenhainer richtung Kaisereiche.


 und Höher


Bis endlich ganz oben


 
Meine Bilanz von Heut im kleinformat.


----------



## rattlebrain (9. Mai 2016)

Feierabend!


----------



## rattlebrain (15. Mai 2016)

Doch nicht so übel, das Pfingstwochenende






Mariengrotte beim Bächlesbrunnen






Über Heigenbrücken:


----------



## migges (15. Mai 2016)

Auch wieder schön,wenn ihr nur nicht so weit weg wärt.


----------



## migges (16. Mai 2016)

Hier mal was nicht Offizielles,Bild 1 bin ich noch nicht gefahren weil nicht Erlaubt.
Bei 2 und 3 bin ich mal runter vor ca.1em Jahr,aber auch nicht Offiziel deswegen fahr ich da nicht.




 

 Alle anderen sind Erlaubt und machen auch Spass.




 

 dann noch den Anglern beim Würmerbadenzugeschaut


So das war´s euch noch ein schönen Restfeiertag.


----------



## jr_hebboch (18. Mai 2016)

Heute wurde auf dem Trail zwischen Hunnenstein und Schutzhütte oberhalb von Grossheubach eine Sonnenbrille gefunden. Bitte PN, wenn die hier jemand aus dem Forum verloren hat.


----------



## bernd e (23. Mai 2016)

Birklergrund hätte ich auch eins




Paffehause Spielplatz


 
zwischen Pfaffenhauen und Lettgenbrunn


----------



## migges (26. Mai 2016)

Heute mal Panorama Tour gemacht,soweit das Auge reicht.




 

 

 Und von hieraus gruss an die Odenwälder Biker,und Aschaffenburger


----------



## rattlebrain (27. Mai 2016)

Schnell Weibersbrunn geknipst, und dann weiter.







Warn ein bisschen unter Zeitdruck


----------



## rattlebrain (27. Mai 2016)

Grotte zwischen Köhlerfestkurve und Habichsthal






Uuups...falsches Fuhrwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (28. Mai 2016)

Grün ist schön!
Bomigsee, diesmal mit Laub an den Bäumen






Bohlensteg im Hafenlohrtal


----------



## midige (29. Mai 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Uuups...falsches Fuhrwerk!


 Schlimm 
und Habichsthal mit einem "t".

Einsiedel im Hafenlohrtal vom Gatter aus:





Ganz andere Richtung, Brücke der Strecke 46 oberhalb des Burgsinner Bahnhofs Richtung Heiligkreuz:





http://www.strecke46.de/

Grenzwertig:
Ist die Heckmühle im Schondratal noch im Spessart?





Auf jeden Fall außerhalb: Schwarze Berge in der Rhön, Standort Nähe Würzburger Haus
(Aber im Hintergrund ist der Spessart )






Grüße

Michael

Edit: Lt. Wikipedia geht der Spessart bis zur Sinn, danach beginnt die Südrhön. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## rattlebrain (30. Mai 2016)

@midige beim Rennradfahren kommt man aufgrund der höhren Geschwindigkeit ab und zu mit dem "t" durcheinander 
schon geändert.
Bist du den Trail vom Neubau runter nach Einsiedel kürzlich gefahren? Ist der einigermaßen OK? Oder verforstet?


----------



## midige (31. Mai 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Bist du den Trail vom Neubau runter nach Einsiedel kürzlich gefahren?




@rattlebrain und alle anderen Interessenten:

Der Trail ist OK. Am Einstieg vom Schotterweg liegen ein paar Äste, Mittelteil ist z.T. etwas zerfurcht an den Querwegen, Unterer Teil ist so hoppelig wie letztes Jahr, aber trotzdem lustig.
Gatter ist nur mit perfekter Trialtechnik fahrbar

Stand 22. Mai (E-MTB und Hike nach Sylvan)

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (1. Juni 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Gatter ist nur mit perfekter Trialtechnik fahrbar



Bunnyhop und drüber!

Danke für die info!


----------



## jr_hebboch (1. Juni 2016)

Das gestern noch schöne Wetter genutzt und eine After-Work-Runde auf Teilen des GH1 gefahren.

Leider ist der Waldboden grossteils sehr feucht und es fährt sich dort wie auf Kaugummi. Das machen meine Puddingbeine nicht lange mit. Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder trockener … von den Putz-Orgien nach der Ausfahrt mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## midige (1. Juni 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Teilen des GH1


Sieht ziemlich schick aus.
Wo ist der GH 1?



jr_hebboch schrieb:


> von den Putz-Orgien nach der Ausfahrt mal ganz zu schweigen.


Es ist ein Fahrrad und kein Putzrad, Putzen wird auch total überbewertet.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. Juni 2016)

> Sieht ziemlich schick aus.
> Wo ist der GH 1?



Die GH1 ist die Großheubacher MTB-Strecke. Siehe hier...
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1


----------



## Vmichael (4. Juni 2016)

Dunkle Wolken mit fettem Regen über dem Skilift Engländer  (04.06.2016 ca. 16:30)Anhang anzeigen 499897


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vmichael (10. Juni 2016)

*50°02'52.3"N 9°19'20.7"E	*


----------



## migges (10. Juni 2016)

Grüss euch,war wenig los hier in letzter zeit,deswegen wieder mal was von meiner Heutigen Tour.





 Und mal versuch eines Selfis.




 

 Und Hier der Ultimative Beweis das ich ein Spessart Bub bin das Trikot ist schon etwas Älter,das Bier wird seit ein Paar Jahren unter anderem Label Angeboten.



Und hier nochnal mein Bike mit neuen Felgen,gefällt mir fast besser als meine Älten in Weiss.
So das wars euch ein Schönes W.E


----------



## Vmichael (10. Juni 2016)

Hi,
wie wäre es, wenn wir von den schönen Stellen (von denen wir hier Bilder posten) die 
Google Maps Koordinaten mitangeben? 

Denke, für	"Da will ich auch mal hin, wo is dat?  " ist das eine tolle Sache.

Liebe Grüße aus AB


----------



## rattlebrain (11. Juni 2016)

migges schrieb:


> das Bier wird seit ein Paar Jahren unter anderem Label Angeboten.


Und auch nicht mehr in Lohr gebraut. Leider. Ach das gute alte Lohrer ...


----------



## migges (12. Juni 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Und auch nicht mehr in Lohr gebraut. Leider. Ach das gute alte Lohrer ...


Ja Leider,wird aber jetzt bei mir uns Eck Gebraut und ist auch Gut.


----------



## migges (14. Juni 2016)

So langsam K...tz mich das Wetter an, ich glaub ich werd Blind ich kann das Wetter nicht mehr Sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (14. Juni 2016)

migges schrieb:


> So langsam K...tz mich das Wetter an, ich glaub ich werd Blind ich kann das Wetter nicht mehr Sehn


Aber schön rutschig ist doch auch schön  Da habe ich mein Erkältung doch zum richtigen Zeitpunkt


----------



## migges (15. Juni 2016)

Ja nee is klar,aber ohne mich


 
Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung,


----------



## bernd e (15. Juni 2016)

Heute beim Vereinstraining (MSF-Frammersbach, Downhill-Abteilung) war lustig. Gemeinschafts rutschen  Hab gefilmt, aber noch nicht geschnitten.


----------



## migges (18. Juni 2016)

Hab oben noch eins vergessen.


----------



## jr_hebboch (23. Juni 2016)

Der Regen der letzten Wochen hat manche Trails ja ganz schön zuwuchern lassen.

3 Zecken bei den letzten beiden Abendrunden eingefangen. Da kann ich gerne drauf verzichten.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2016)

war Heut auch mal wieder mit Foto unterwegs,und will euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten.Erst nochmal Blick auf Frankfurt Skyline,glaub heut kann mann es erkennen.

naja bischen Schwach aber man sieht sie schon.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2016)

Es wird Bunt im Wald.


----------



## migges (28. Juni 2016)

Nur nicht den Zaun berühren,das Bizzelt




 Dafür anschliessend ein schöner Trail




 Mein heutiges Ziel

Die zwei Kreisen schon eine Zeitlang über mir,die haben gehofft das ich vom Fahrrad fall und ihr Abendessen werd


Dann unterhalb Schnapsranch schöne Blicke in den Spessart.

 

Hinter dem Teil in dem kleinen Wald ist mein Ziel.

Ziel Erreicht,für ein Schnaps ist noch zu früh


----------



## rattlebrain (29. Juni 2016)

migges schrieb:


> Es wird Bunt im Wald.


Ja, und kratzen und beißen tut er auch, der Wald!


----------



## migges (29. Juni 2016)

Ja da hast du wohl Wahr,und viele Trails sind sehr Rutschig,mir ist 2-3 mal das Vorderrad weggeschmiert,aber Egal Spass macht es Trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacklschorsch (3. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar Eindrücke von meiner gestrigen Tour:  Eselsweg - Prof. Dr. Dr. Kihn Platz - Birkenhainer Matschstrasse und Gemünden...


----------



## midige (3. Juli 2016)

Ferkel auf dem Ökohof Mosborn, die Rasse heißt Duroc:





Hackschnitzelberg oberhalb Wiesthal morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## midige (3. Juli 2016)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein paar Eindrücke von meiner gestrigen Tour: Eselsweg - Prof. Dr. Dr. Kihn Platz - Birkenhainer Matschstrasse und Gemünden...



Sehr nobel mit Hausmacher und zur Verdauung einen Espresso aus dem Bialetti 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steffen89 (7. Juli 2016)

Traumhafte Trails im Obernauer Wald 




 
Der Blick von den 3 Kreuzen bei Schweinheim reicht bis nach Frankfurt und in den Taunus


----------



## migges (10. Juli 2016)

War heut mit den Kumpels Unterwegs,eigentlich war Engländer das Ziel,Leider sind bei dem einen bei seinem 29er innerhalb 30min.beide Decken Kolabiert?? sowas hab ich auch noch nie Erlebt,jeweils das Gewebe gerissen,dicke Beule im Reifen dann Platt.Mussten dann das Hinterrad mit einem 27.5er Schlauch wieder Fahrbar machen für die Letzten 6-7 Km.


----------



## jr_hebboch (12. Juli 2016)

Ich war gestern mal Bike-Bergsteigen ...


----------



## rattlebrain (12. Juli 2016)

@jr_hebboch  ich auch:






Dabei wollt ich doch nur auf den Sohl!
Bin wohl irgendwo falsch abgebogen...


----------



## migges (12. Juli 2016)

*@rattlebrain*
Schönes Bild wo im Spessart ist das   neee war Spass,wo bist du da?Ich komm Leider dies Jahr nicht in die Berge,aber nächstes Jahr gibt es eine Alpen überquerung.


----------



## migges (12. Juli 2016)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal Bike-Bergsteigen


Und wo steht das Gipfelkreutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (13. Juli 2016)

@migges das ist am Übergang vom Silbertal ins Verwalltal. Ab da warten noch so einige, üble Trage/Schiebemeter bis zur Heilbronner Hütte auf den Bergradfahrer. "Spessart hat auch was", hab ich mir da gedacht.


----------



## jr_hebboch (13. Juli 2016)

Das ist das "Gipfelkreuz" vom Ospis ... der höchsten Stelle von Grossheubach.


----------



## migges (13. Juli 2016)

Grossheubach kenn ich aber Ospisnoch nie Gehört.Sieht aber gut aus da.
@rattlebrainir noch viel Spass in den Bergen.


----------



## jr_hebboch (15. Juli 2016)

Achtung Schleichwerbung!  

Das ganze Wochenende feiert das Kloster Engelberg in Grossheubach das 100jährige Bestehen seiner Klosterschänke.

Wer also am Wochenende noch nix vor hat und seine MTB-Runde mit einem schönen Klosterbier kombinieren möchte ... come to Hebboch!


----------



## rattlebrain (17. Juli 2016)

@jr_hebboch Mmhhh, lecker Kreuzbergbier! Aber ich habe das biken heute mal jüngeren Burschen überlassen:


----------



## migges (23. Juli 2016)

Nichts Besonderes,aber Hauptsache mal wieder auf dem Bike Gesessen.




 

 

 
Und mal Besuch an meinem Lieblings See.



Auf dem ersten Bild gibts einen kleinem Trail(zwichen den zwei Bäumen)ist aber alles ziemlich ausgewaschen und schwer zu Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (31. Juli 2016)

Na alle im Urlaub?
Hier mal nachschlag,wer weiss wo das ist?


----------



## bernd e (31. Juli 2016)

Kreuzkapelle in Wiesen?
Nö, noch kein Urlaub, aber keine Zeit zum biken . Dafür steht nächstes WE Enduro1 am Dünsberg an.


----------



## migges (1. August 2016)

Ja Birkenhainer/Eselsweg richtung Engländer,ob das noch zu Wiesen gehört
Dir viel Spas/Erfolg in Dünsberg.


----------



## bernd e (1. August 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, obwohl nur 15km von Frammersbach entfernt, war ich erst 1x dort. Aber ein krankes Hirn vergisst nie .

Danke für die Wünsche für Dünsberg. Erfolg habe ich, wenn wir schöne Trails und Spaß haben . Ergebnisse haben ein geringen Stellenwert bei mir.


----------



## migges (2. August 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Erfolg habe ich, wenn wir schöne Trails und Spaß haben . Ergebnisse haben ein geringen Stellenwert bei mir.


Ja so war das gemeint,ich seh das auch mehr als Geführte Tour zum Spass haben und neue Leute und Strecken kennen zu Lernen.


----------



## midige (6. August 2016)

migges schrieb:


> Ja Birkenhainer/Eselsweg richtung Engländer,ob das noch zu Wiesen gehört



Bernd liegt richtig, es handelt sich um die Wiesener Kreuzkapelle.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (6. August 2016)

Höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad (vermutlich):













Soviel sei schon verraten, es ist eine ehemalige Mühle, auf dem dritten Bild kann man Reste der Welle erkennen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (7. August 2016)

@midige: das ist die kleine Mühle im Schwedelsgraben bei Habichsthal, oder?


----------



## rattlebrain (8. August 2016)

mal ein bisschen Keiler zwischendurch:


----------



## midige (10. August 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> das ist die kleine Mühle im Schwedelsgraben bei Habichsthal, oder?



Genau die

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (11. August 2016)

@midige könntest Du bitte evtl mal mit Deiner Säge...?


----------



## migges (12. August 2016)




----------



## rattlebrain (14. August 2016)

Keiler Nachlese - Teil2






Hier gehts lang!






Aber gerne!


----------



## midige (14. August 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> könntest Du bitte evtl mal mit Deiner Säge...?



Ist das Liteville nicht mehr gut? 

 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (14. August 2016)

Circa 20m abseits der Birkenhainer zwischen Zollberg und Schanz:









Da könnte man ein Treffen machen, jeder müßte Futter und Getränke für sich selbst mitbringen. Tische und Bänke sind drin, Feuerstelle ist auch da (Feuer ab 01. November).

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (14. August 2016)

Abendstimmung auf dem X- Weg zwischen Richteiche Burgsinn und der Schanz



 

Das Rad wurde nicht von Aliens weggebeamt, es war nur die Sonne 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (14. August 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Ist das Liteville nicht mehr gut?



ja genau! Seit einiger Zeit muß ich sogar mittreten, damit der Bock sich bewegt! Da muß was Neues her!


----------



## midige (14. August 2016)

http://www.motorrad-news.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/KTM-Freeride-E-2012.jpg

Wie wärs damit?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (14. August 2016)

Darf ich dann hier noch posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (14. August 2016)

Immer einen schwarzen Balken drüberlegen


----------



## midige (14. August 2016)

Spaß beiseite, zurück zu den Bildern.

Singletrail bei Rieneck, sehr kurz, aber toll:






Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (15. August 2016)

ach ja Bilder, richtig.
Also die ist bekannt, oder?






Aber wo bin ich hier?


----------



## midige (15. August 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Also die ist bekannt, oder?



Nein, kenne ich nicht und das Wochenendhäuschen auch nicht.


----------



## rattlebrain (15. August 2016)

Des is die eiserne Eul vom Noischter Törle!
so wirds klarer,denk ich:


----------



## midige (15. August 2016)

Baumruine oberhalb Habichsthal





Als Helmablage



 

Auf der Höhe zwischen Habichs- und Heinrichsthal. Es war auch wieder mal ein "Wegebauer" unterwegs, der Holz auf den Trail wirft , auch in den Birklergrund runter



 

Ein für Spessartverhältnisse ziemlich klotziger Mähdrescher oberhalb Heinrichsthal









Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (16. August 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Baumruine oberhalb Habichsthal


Säge dabei gehabt?


----------



## rattlebrain (16. August 2016)

Die Hütte ist das Forsthaus Neubau auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Einsiedel und Sylvan.
Hier die Tour dazu:

Buchenmutant auf dem Weg zum hohen Knuck (dem "Berg", nicht der Kneipe)





Polstermöbel





zwischen hohem Knuck und Neubau





und dann die "Abfahrt" über den Schlossberg runter nach Einsiedel


midige schrieb:


> @rattlebrain und alle anderen Interessenten:
> 
> Der Trail ist OK. Am Einstieg vom Schotterweg liegen ein paar Äste, Mittelteil ist z.T. etwas zerfurcht an den Querwegen, Unterer Teil ist so hoppelig wie letztes Jahr, aber trotzdem lustig.



- Hüstel - da hat sich scheinbar seit Mai noch ein bisschen was getan






Das sind zwar nur die schlimmsten 20 Meter, aber auch sonst ist der Trail auf weiten Strecken leider mehr oder minder verschwurbelt.
Das zieht sich in Teilen sogar bis runter an den Wildzaun am Waldrand.
Ich sag mal: Vom Naturerlebnis her jaaaa (hab 50m unterhalb von dem Bild eine Wildsau 2 Meter neben mir im Gebüsch aufgeweckt)
Aber der schöne Flowtrail, die dieser Weg mal war, der ist wohl bis auf weiteres eher ein "Forstweg".

Immerhin, der Blick vom Waldrand in Einsiedel ist schön wie immer





Der Empfang freundlich





Fazit: Schöne Tour, aber die Trails werden jedes Jahr weniger...


----------



## Nordender (23. August 2016)

ein bis zwei Bilder sind zwar schon in diesem Beitrag gelandet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-274#post-14005605 aber sie passen eben auch sehr gut in diesen Strang, zumal vom vorderen Spessart noch nicht viele Bilder gepostet wurden.

Los geht's schnurgerade über die Birkenhainer Straße bei Großkrotzenburg 


 

Immer haarscharf entlang der hessisch-bayrischen Grenze. Panorama oberhalb von Albstadt




Panorama über Freigericht vom Aussichtsturm am Fernblick


 

Blick von Frohnbügel Richtung Omersbach


 

Die Teufelsmühle im Teufelsgrund 


 

Der kurze Uphill hinter der Teufelsmühle ist selbst mit Fattie Traktion schwierig zu erklimmen (hinter dem Baum wird's noch steiler)


 

Entlang des Geiselbachtals in Richtung Niedersteinbach. Landschaftlich ganz weit vorn


----------



## kreisbremser (23. August 2016)

Moin liebe Leute,
ich bin etwas offtopic, aber dennoch bitte ich um Hilfe. sollte jemand von euch in dieser Gegend radeln und auf dem schmalen zugewachsen Trail eine silberfarbene alpina fahrradbrille mit schwarzen bügeln finden, dann wäre es nett, wenn man mir diese zukommen ließe. selbstverständlich würde ich für den Versand aufkommen, oder zum gemeinsamen radeln und isotonische Getränke vorbei schauen. ich vermute die Brille in dem stark zugewachsen Trail am Lorbach. beschildert ist dieser mit einem Fuchs, Eichhörnchen oder einer Eule. das habe ich mir auf meiner Tour leider so genau nicht gemerkt.


----------



## rattlebrain (23. August 2016)

@Nordender schön, daß man hier auch mal aus der Ecke was zu sehen bekommt!

@kreisbremser wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das der Fuchs zwischen Jakobsthal und Heigenbrücken, richtig?
Ja, der ist im Auguts für nackte Waden schon eine Prüfung auf Kratzfestigkeit!
Liegt nicht unbedingt auf meiner Feierabendrunde, aber wenn ich mal vorbeikomme, dann halte ich die Augen offen.


----------



## migges (23. August 2016)

@Nordender Bist du hier aus der Gegent um Freigericht?Teufelsmühle gehört auch zu meinem Revier.
Kuckst du #116


----------



## Nordender (24. August 2016)

@migges  Ich komme von der anderen Seite des Mains. Mein Feierabendrunden-Revier liegt grob zwischen Karlstein, Johannesberg, Mömbris und Alzenau. Ab und zu treibe ich mich aber auch im Freigericht rum. Ich bin da -sagen wir mal- verwandtschaftlich vorbelastet


----------



## migges (26. August 2016)

War H

 eute auch mal wieder mit Foto unterwegs,nix dolles abe rschön.
Unterhalb Lützel.



Ob das mal ein Hotel wird  der Löschteich ist schon da.



Angenhne Abkühlung bei den Temperaturen


 Wer Eric

 Krebs ist
Ich Liebe diese Aussicht.wie in den Alpen aber nur Spessart.

 

Trotzdem ein Super Bike Revier,möchte nichts anderes


----------



## migges (26. August 2016)

@Nordender
Aha:wenn du mal eieder hier bist,sag bescheid vielleicht können wr mal eine schöne Tour machen,kenn mich hier Relativ gut aus,und Freu mich immef über neue Leute.


----------



## rattlebrain (27. August 2016)

Komische Art der Fortbewegung!






Mir taten hinterher Muskeln weh, von denen ich bis dahin gar nix wusste!

Plötzlich hat man Zeit zum Schauen...





trotzdem: hier Laufen statt Fahren - eine Schande!





Unten im Birklergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (27. August 2016)

Alle samt tolle Bilder.Birkelgrund hab ich auch schonmal gehört,wo ist der nochmal?komm grad nicht drauf.


----------



## rattlebrain (27. August 2016)

der Birklergrund ist in der Bildmitte (wo Birklerbach steht )
Der schöne Pfad auf dem das dritte Bild entstanden ist, ist die dünne rote Linie, die knapp links von dem "Parkplatz Spielplatz" bei Heinrichsthal startet.


----------



## migges (28. August 2016)

O.K Danke jetzt weiss ich es wieder


----------



## rattlebrain (2. September 2016)

Feierabendrunde





auch die Sonne macht jetzt Schluß


----------



## midige (12. September 2016)

Nach längerem mal wieder in Hessen unterwegs gewesen,

Wiesbüttsee- Lochborner Teich:









Hier wird der Rhythmus gestört:



 

Wie immer keine Krokodile zu sehen :






Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (22. September 2016)

Wenig los hier,dann mach ich mal wieder.Schöner Blick bis in die Rhön.


 
Es gibt auch ausgeschilderte MTB Wege.


 
Allerdings würde ich nicht eine Sonntagmorgen Famielien Tour da machen.


 
Der zweite Abschnitt ist auch wirklich Famielienfreundlich.


 

 

 
Und Besser wird es nicht.


 
Für so ein Fisch hätte ich genau die richtige Pfanne


----------



## rattlebrain (23. September 2016)

migges schrieb:


> Wenig los hier


Ja, immer nur Hausrunde ergibt halt nicht sooo viele Fotos.
Man müsst mal wieder raus.






Ich weiß, wieder Gegenlichtaufnahme.
Aber bei so einer Stimmung kann ich nicht anders.


----------



## migges (23. September 2016)

Ja immer nur Hausrunde ist öde aber ich hab hier jede menge Möglichkeiten,und kann jede Runde so basteln wie ich Laune oder Puste(Kraft)hab.Mein grösster Feind ist die Motivation,und dann sind da noch die WWW Wege(Was Wäre Wenn)da rum oder da hoch oder....
Entscheide mich immer kurtzfristig für den Falschen Weg


----------



## Nordender (28. September 2016)

Nach erfolgreicher Therapie meines Hausrundenkollers habe ich mich gestern mal wieder in die heimischen Gefilde aufgemacht. Zunächst ging es die obligatorischen Kilometer am Main entlang bis Mainflingen um dort den Main zu überqueren. Vorbei am Schluchtenhof an der Rückersbacher bis zum Angelverein bei Kleinostheim. Von dort stetig auf Schotter bergauf bis zum ersten flowigen Trail, der ein zwei schöne Raffinessen bereithält. Der Trail endet dann idyllisch am Steinbach.

Wenn man an dieser Stelle zurückblickt, hat man den ersten Trail hinter sich.




Weiter geht's nach Steinbach, vorbei an der Kläranlage. Heute war wohl Waschtag. Roch, anders als sonst, ordentlich nach Megaperls  Ich durchquerte Steinbach ein kleines Stück, bis eine Straße steil nach links abzweigt. Von hier geht es erst auf Asphalt, später auf Schotter und wieder Asphalt bis rauf nach Sternberg. Nun querte ich rüber nach Rückersbach bis zur Landstraße.

_Hier geht von der Straße auch ein sehr feiner Trail runter bis nach Hörstein. Dieser hat zwar in den letzen Jahren arg gelitten, ist aber immer noch eine Abfahrt wert. 
_
Heute wollte ich aber weiter zum Hahnenkamm. Dort angekommen ging es vorbei am Türmchen den Bergrücken entlang um schließlich irgendwo an einer geheimen Stelle in den zweiten Trail für heute abzuzweigen. 

_Ich kann leider nicht verraten, wo ich da lang gefahren bin, da ich sonst vermutlich von den Locals einen auf den Deckel bekäme. Und der Begriff Local ist in der Hahnenkammregion sehr eng gefasst. _

Zum Glück lief grad ein Wildschwein vorbei und verdeckte die verräterischen Markierungen.





Nach einer wilden Abfahrt hieß es nun erst einmal ein Stück schieben um letztendlich nochmal zum Hahnenkamm hochzuklettern und die letzte Abfahrt für heute anzugehen. Diesmal ging es Richtung Wasserlos. Ein genialer Trail, der jede Mühe lohnt (natürlich auch wieder geheim). Sobald einen der Trail aus dem Wald spuckt, wird man zu dieser Jahreszeit bei tiefstehender Sonne mit einer genialen Aussicht belohnt. Bei klarer Sicht kann man über Frankfurt hinweg bis zum Feldberg schauen.




Schlussendlich ging es dann über Feldwege und Asphalt über Kahl inkl. Fährfahrt im letzten Tageslicht zurück Richtung Heimat.




So erstrampelte ich mir heute summa summarum erstaunliche 46km und 950 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (28. September 2016)

Sehr schönder Weg mit der Wildsau ist doch der De....Trail?macht Spass da runter.
Und Bild drei ist das der Staudinger bei Grosskrotzenburg?da hast du aber die Mega aussichtsplattform gefunden.


----------



## Nordender (29. September 2016)

migges schrieb:


> Sehr schönder Weg mit der Wildsau ist doch der De....Trail?


Das Schild sagt B.........p..d 


migges schrieb:


> Und Bild drei ist das der Staudinger bei Grosskrotzenburg?da hast du aber die Mega aussichtsplattform gefunden.


Jepp, das ist der Staudinger. Der Hang zieht sich im Grunde von Hörstein in den Weinbergen bis Wasserlos und bietet immer wieder tolle Aussichten.


----------



## migges (30. September 2016)

Ja die Weinberge kenne ich(siehe meinen post 200,sind fast identische Bilder)und am H.K glaube da hat jeder seinen eigenen Name für die Trails,gibt ja auch jedemenge.


----------



## midige (2. Oktober 2016)

Heute Girls Day mit Papas neuem Rad am Heuberg (Flugplatz) in Frammersbach









Bikeparkplatz an der Hundehütte in Mosborn:





Für @bernd e:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...l-geht-in-serie.771278/page-143#post-14088587
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/last...l-geht-in-serie.771278/page-143#post-14088587
Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (2. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Rad,schöne Farbeich glaub ich muss mal wieder nach Frammersbach kommen,dann auch mit meinem Hardteil,können wir eine schöne Hardteil Tour machen.


----------



## bernd e (2. Oktober 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Heute Girls Day mit Papas neuem Rad am Heuberg (Flugplatz) in Frammersbach
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533829
> 
> ...



So ein schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (2. Oktober 2016)

Also hier noch ein Bild für alle Fans:







migges schrieb:


> Schönes Rad,schöne Farbe





bernd e schrieb:


> So ein schönes Rad



Danke, und ich bin ganz Eurer Meinung

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (3. Oktober 2016)

ich zitier mich mal selbst:


rattlebrain schrieb:


> Grün ist schön!


----------



## rattlebrain (29. Oktober 2016)

Bei dem Wetter: nix wie raus!
Ab auf die Trails.










ob die wohl noch hält?





Ruine Schönrain:





und Blick ins Maintal:





Dann der dazugehörigen Downhill










Noch ein bisschen Hügelauf Hügelab, dann die finale Wiesenabfahrt





Schön war's!


----------



## migges (29. Oktober 2016)

Recht hast du bei dem Wetter,ich musste Leider Arbeiten Heut
Die Herbst Farben sind einfach richtig schön,und die tour sieht auch nach Spass aus


----------



## rattlebrain (31. Oktober 2016)

migges schrieb:


> musste Leider Arbeiten Heut


Am Feierttag gibt's bestimmt noch ein paar Stunden Sonne!

Hat irgendwer 'ne Ahnung warum die Hochkantbilder plötzlich so riesig werden? Das passt ja gar nicht mehr auf den Bildschirm!
Ich mach doch nichts anders beim Einfügen wie vorher


----------



## migges (31. Oktober 2016)

Bin noch Hesse,Bayern/Unterfranken ca.10 Km von mir.


----------



## bernd e (1. November 2016)

Mein Tyee (Indianisch und bedeudet "Sohn des Häuptlings") bettet sich auf Moos und blickt in die Novembersonne




bevor es dann auf die letzte Tailabfahrt ging




Bevor jemand fragt. Ist ein schöner Ort (mein Lieblingsspielplatz) in Frammersbach und beide Bilder wurden keine 20m entfernt aufgenommen .


----------



## rattlebrain (2. November 2016)

@bernd e Das ist an der "Startrampe", oder?


----------



## rattlebrain (2. November 2016)

Immerhin hat man gestern ab und zu seinen Schatten gesehen.
Stimmungsvoll war's allemal






Trails warn eh super





Ich glaub ich hab das Format wieder im Griff


----------



## Vmichael (6. November 2016)

Hallo @All, schöne Bilder wieder mal   Schönes Wochenende	Grüße aus AB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (6. November 2016)

Auch ein Schönes W.E an alle.


----------



## migges (13. November 2016)

Hi Männer`s da hier ja zur zeit wenig los ist,mal wieder ein Paar Fotos von Heute.
Ist Leider Schlecht zu sehen,aber ganz dahinten wo der Mast steht war mein ziel für Heute.


 
hier etwas Besser zu sehen.



Mann kommt näher.


 


 
See vom Steinbruch.


 


 
Da ist er wieder der Geheime Secret Trail


 


 
Endlich Oben.


 
Und nochmal ein Blick zurück vor zuhause.


----------



## migges (13. November 2016)

Schön wr`s und anstrengend,aber hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## bernd e (13. November 2016)

Für Secret Trail hängen da aber ganz schön viele Schildchen an den Bäumen


----------



## migges (14. November 2016)

Ja gut Erkanntich glaub auch nicht das der soooo Geheim/Secret ist,zumahl da auch ein grosses Schild mit dem Trailname hängt.


----------



## Vmichael (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Spessartfreunde


----------



## rattlebrain (7. Dezember 2016)

@Vmichael schön! Mir war's am Sonntag zu kalt um die Handschuhe auszuziehen. Drum keine Bilder. Aber z.Zt. auch ohne Schnee richtig schön im Wald. Wenn nur das Buchenlaubhalbgefrorene nicht so bremsen würde


----------



## Baitman (8. Dezember 2016)

bernd e schrieb:


> Für Secret Trail hängen da aber ganz schön viele Schildchen an den Bäumen





migges schrieb:


> Ja gut Erkanntich glaub auch nicht das der soooo Geheim/Secret ist,zumahl da auch ein grosses Schild mit dem Trailname hängt.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist das doch der Bettelmann Pfad...


----------



## migges (8. Dezember 2016)

Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (23. Dezember 2016)

Gesammelte Werke, also Fotos:

Herbststimmung oberhalb Wiesen im Oktober, da gab es noch die Sonne:




Auf dem Wurzeltrail vom Birklergrund hoch Richtung Wiesen:




Langholztransport zwischen Mosborn und Frammersbach. Dabei einem Kerl mit Hund begegnet: "Hast Du den im Wald geklaut?" 
Etwas verdattert die Antwort: "Er war schon im Netz, ich brauchte ihn nur noch absägen."






Hinter der Waldschloßbrauerei Richtung Hessen ist jemand fleißig:













Ein Schmugglerpfad im Grenzgebiet?






Friedliche Feiertage

und Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (24. Dezember 2016)

Hi Midige Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören,dachte schon du bist Ausgewandert
Und an alle Spessartbiker Schöne und Ruhige Feiertage.


----------



## midige (24. Dezember 2016)

Nur zeitweise

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (30. Dezember 2016)

Was ein Wetter!











Kommt gut ins neue Jahr Ihr Spessartbiker!
Happy Trails!


----------



## migges (30. Dezember 2016)

Danke und wünsch ich auch allen Spessartbikern.


----------



## Vmichael (30. Dezember 2016)

_Jedes neue Jahr ist eine neue Möglichkeit,_
_entdeck Dich selber und die Welt (Spessart),_
_find‘ Dich und genieß die Zeit,_
_und besinn Dich auf das, was wirklich zählt_*!*
(geklaut aus dem Internet  )

_
Einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich Euch allen!


_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (31. Dezember 2016)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Was ein Wetter!



Heute am Silvestermorgen auch:

Oberbecken





R- Weg noch eher schwarz-weiß:





Euch allen einen guten Beschluss und nächstes Jahr immer genug Luft unter den Felgen


Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich musste heute auch noch mal unbedingt raus!
















Aber jetzt ist wirklich Schluß für dieses Jahr.


----------



## rattlebrain (31. Dezember 2016)

midige schrieb:


> Heute am Silvestermorgen


Schön! Sieht aber nach reichlich Minusgraden aus! Meinen Füßen wars heute Nachmittag schon kalt genug.


----------



## midige (31. Dezember 2016)

Geschätzt minus 9, auf dem Rückweg hatte die Anzeige bei der Raiba in Partenstein minus 6.

Noch mehr Bilder:





Bis die Sonne über den Bäumen rauskommt, wollte ich nicht warten.

Nebelmeer im Sindersbachtal:



 




Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (1. Januar 2017)

@RattleHead da war wohl einer am Beilstein  Bist du den Beilsteintrail zur Bahnlinie runter? 

Ich war gestern mit den Vereinskollegen des MSF ohne Bike unterwegs:
   

Wenn es klappt, teste ich das Ergebnis morgen 

In diesem Sinne, PROST Neujahr!


----------



## rattlebrain (1. Januar 2017)

@bernd e  beim Kollegen rüttelt der Kopf bei mir ist's das Hirn 
und natürlich: Erst Oberbecken R Weg hoch und runter, dann Beilsteintrail zur Bahnlinie.



bernd e schrieb:


> Wenn es klappt, teste ich das Ergebnis morgen


Sieht lustig aus! Ist aber eine "Vereinsstrecke", oder?


----------



## bernd e (1. Januar 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Sieht lustig aus! Ist aber eine "Vereinsstrecke", oder?


Yes! Und noch nicht eingefahren. Aber spätestens nach unsere Veranstaltung im Mai wird sie es sicher sein


----------



## bernd e (2. Januar 2017)

Heute meinem Tyee mal den Schnee gezeigt 


 
Tyee sauber in die Fichte gepflanzt und danach meine Erstbefahrung des Trails (warum man das auch unbedingt im Schnee machen muss). Nettes aber kurzes Stück Pfad am Sauerberg in Frammersbach.


----------



## Eiler (3. Januar 2017)

Kennt jemand hier den Trail von der Polhöhe in Richtung Mespelbrunn. Wollte im Frühjahr mal ne Tour im Spessart fahren und bei der Planung hab ich auf "Gpsies" gesehen, dass der Trail teilweise mit MTB3, MTB4 und gar mit MTB6 (aller höchste Schwierigkeit)angegeben wird - kann ich eigentlich gar nicht glauben, so was im Mittelgebirge. Kann jemand mal paar Angaben machen.


----------



## Tshikey (4. Januar 2017)

hallo eiler,
ich kenne den weg zwar nicht, habe aber mal kurz in den daten nachgeschaut und gesehen wer das erstellt hat. 
die bearbeitungen dieses kollegen durfte ich schon öfter korrigieren, das würde ich also nicht allzu ernst nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (4. Januar 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Nettes aber kurzes Stück Pfad am Sauerberg in Frammersbach.


Ist das der Pfad in "falscher Richtung" vom Startpunkt weg? Falls ja, ist mit grünen Hardtails zu rechnen 

Beinahe vergessen:

Schönes Rad


----------



## midige (4. Januar 2017)

So Schneebilder von heute, lange nicht mehr da gewesen (letztes Jahr):

Etwas unentspannte Körperhaltung, es war ein Mordswind und der Jogger, der das Bild gemacht, wollte auch noch eines von sich.
Dann haben wir uns in ruhigere Gefilde verkrümelt.






Weiter unten deutlich weniger Schnee  am Lohrtalblick, ab etwa 350 Metern Höhe war der Schnee nicht mehr schön, aber R- Weg oberhalb
supi.





Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (4. Januar 2017)

@midige 
Hoffentlich liegt von dem weißen Zeugs am Wochenende noch was rum!


----------



## midige (4. Januar 2017)

Laut Wetterbericht soll es kühl werden:







Da bleibt der Schnee auf der Sohl bestimmt, vielleicht schon mal die Akkus für die Sattelheizung laden.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (4. Januar 2017)

Nachschlag:








Der Zaun Richtung Kamera


----------



## rattlebrain (6. Januar 2017)

Kalt wars!





Aber schön!













Die Flats und Wanderschuhe bringen ein bisschen was. Aber ich brauch 'ne Fußlösung. Meine großen Zehen pochen immer noch.


----------



## midige (6. Januar 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Meine großen Zehen pochen immer noch.


Wenn sie pochen, sind sie auch noch dran.

Heute endlich mal ein Tag ohne dieses ewige Radfahren:



 

Mosborn, die Spur in der Mitte ist Loipe, Temperatur 13 Grad
(MINUS):





http://tus-frammersbach.de/index.php?id=219
http://tus-frammersbach.de/index.php?id=219
Das "Kalte-Zehen-Problem" gibts auch beim Langlauf .

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Vmichael (13. Januar 2017)

Kleine Wintertour


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Januar 2017)

ne schneepiste ganz für mountainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (14. Januar 2017)

@Vmichael am schönsten ist natürlich das Bild mit dem Bike  Bist du zufrieden mit deinem Tyee?


----------



## midige (21. Januar 2017)

Nach sieben Skitagen am Stück die obligatorische Freitagseinkaufsfahrt nach Mosborn.
Schneehöhe ca. 25 bis 30 Zentimeter, da helfen auch 600 Nägel und der Motor nur eingeschränkt weiter, "Ungespurt" geht praktisch nichts.

Ansonsten total klasse:

Bergfeld Mosborn:





Zum Relaxen stehen Liegestühle bereit:





PS: Ich habe als Weichei den beheizten Bauwagen nebendran für den Kaffee benutzt (Bild nächstes Mal)

Grüße

und nicht Einfrieren

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (22. Januar 2017)

I like spike!


----------



## midige (28. Januar 2017)

Schwalbe Ice Spiker?

Kann man im Wald, wo Auto oder Lasterspuren sind, gerade gut gebrauchen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Januar 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Schwalbe Ice Spiker?


Jipp!
Bei uns bestehen die Wege im Moment nur aus glasharten Auto oder Lasterspuren.
Geh mer halt heut mittag wieder Mountainspiken. Das Surren der Spikes hat irgendwie was meditatives


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Januar 2017)

Man muß nur den passenden Untergrund zum Reifen finden, und schon ist Rollwiderstand nebensächlich





Aurora: leider Samstag geschlossen, also keine Heißgetränke und auch keine warmen Füsse (wieder mal nicht)





Aber irgendwas ist im Gange...sieht nach ner Menge Glut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (5. Februar 2017)

Heute nagelfrei Aurora erreicht, hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Schnee schon so weit geschmolzen ist. Teilweise sieht es so aus:

Oberhalb Forstgarten Partenstein




Ob die Goldfische überleben konnten? Der Teich ein Stück weiter oben:





Klosterkuppel mit Sturmschaden:




Die Forststraße zwischen Aurora und Margarethenhof war fies vereist, ohne Bilder.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2017)

@rattlebrain 
Das hilft garantiert 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kalte-zehen-schuhheizung.245885/page-25#post-14306113


----------



## rattlebrain (6. Februar 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Klosterkuppel mit Sturmschaden:


Das ganze weiße Zeugs ist ja weg! Der Klosterkuppel hätt ich schon noch ein, zwei Zentimeterchen zugetraut.

@Rudirabe Ja, so was wär fein. Aber für die drei mal im Jahr wo's wirklich nötig ist scheu ich den Aufwand schon.


----------



## bernd e (6. Februar 2017)

Am Sauerberg in Frammersbach lagen noch einzelne Schneefetzen und zum Teil bis zu 8 cm hoch. Bild folgt


----------



## bernd e (10. Februar 2017)

Wollte ja noch Bilder liefern 

Vorletzte Woche im Mosborn noch so:


 

Eine Woche später in Frammersbach dann die LL-Ski gegen das Tyee getauscht:


 
Da war es noch sauber (noch vor der ersten Abfahrt).
Mal sehen was es diese WE gibt, in diesem Sinne: Schönes WE auf dem RAD!!!


----------



## bernd e (11. Februar 2017)

Wieder eine Woche später entgegen dem Wetterbericht bei Sonnenschein die letzten Schneefetzen am Sauerberg gesucht und gefunden


----------



## rattlebrain (27. März 2017)

Zeit wirds für ein Foto






Mehr war fototechnisch nicht drin. Es war einfach zu geil wieder  zu rollen.


----------



## migges (30. März 2017)

Ja wird zeit für Fotos.Die erste brauchbare Tour nach O.P War anstrengend,aber wenigstens nicht vom Bike gefallen


----------



## rattlebrain (28. April 2017)

Aufwachen Ihr Winterschläfer!






Frühling ists!





Oder trainiert Ihr alle fürs Enduro in Frammersbach, und habt kein Zeit zum Stehenbleiben und Foto machen?


----------



## migges (29. April 2017)

Wird auch langsam mal Zeit für Bilder.dachte schon ich wäre hier allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (1. Mai 2017)

So weil ich gemmeckert hab muss ich auch nach legen
War eigentlich eine schöne Runde,über Karl Khinplatz zur Kahlquelle an der Kahl entlang bis Hofgut Hauenstein dann oben drüber.
Leider hat mich kurtz vor Daheim ein Junges Mädchen mit Hund vom Bike gehot.Au mir tut alles weh
So jetzt Bilder,der weg heisst K1 macht andersrum(Runter)mehr Spass.


 


 


 



Dann hoch richtung Hauenstein,mit Toller aussicht.


 


 
und blick auf Hauenstein und die einfahrt zum Hof.


 
S


So euch noch ein schönen ersten Mai.


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Mai 2017)

@migges hoffentlich ist nicht zu viel Tapete ab. Gute Besserung!


----------



## migges (2. Mai 2017)

Danke dir.Tapete hält sich in Grenzen,aber die Linke Hand ist dick.sieht nach 2-3 Wochen pause aus.


----------



## rattlebrain (3. Mai 2017)

Somewhere, high above the mystic hafenlohrvalley 





kurz, steil, pfadig, knackig














von den wirklich "lustigen" Stellen habe ich keine Fotos.
War wohl zu konzentriert mich nicht lang zu machen.


----------



## bernd e (4. Mai 2017)

Von wo kommt und führt er hin, der Trail?
Danke!

Im Hafenlohrtal war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, kommt mir gerade so


----------



## rattlebrain (4. Mai 2017)

Das ist im Prinzip nur ein kurzes Trailstück von ca.600m auf dem Weg von der Karlshöhe nach Windheim.
Endet ungefähr an der Hafenlohrbrücke am Zeltplatz. Einstieg ist etwas schwer zu finden. War wohl mal ein Stück des Wanderwegs "roter Balken" (letztes Foto). Scheint heute aber nicht mehr dazu zu gehören. Wahrscheinlich nutzen die Windheimer den Pfad als kürzesten Zugang zur Karlshöhe.
Bin da vorher noch nie gefahren. Einfach weil die Länge im Vergleich zur Anfahrt von der Karlshöhe eigentlich nicht so richtig lohnt.
Ist aber schon spassig.
Achtung: ich hab da übrigens keine MTB Spuren gesehen. Man ist da nicht unbedingt an uns gewöhnt. Also ist gutes Benehmen und Einhalten der Etikette angesagt. 
Auf der anderen Seite schien mir ein Baumstumpf im oberen Teil als Drop umgebaut, aber noch nicht befahren 
Wenn hier also mit gelesen wird: Bitte lasst das Wegerl ganz. Sonst liegen vermutlich bald ein paar Bäumchen quer.
Aber vielleicht irr ich mich ja auch


----------



## bernd e (4. Mai 2017)

DIMB TrailRules: https://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules
Die sollten überall beachtet werden


----------



## midige (4. Mai 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Wenn hier also mit gelesen wird: Bitte lasst das Wegerl ganz. Sonst liegen vermutlich bald ein paar Bäumchen quer.
> Aber vielleicht irr ich mich ja auch



Es wird sich schon ein Harvester finden, der den Trail "begradigt".

Oder ein paar wilde Schweinchen auf der Suche nach Leckerlis,

beides siehe Abfahrt Neubau- Einsiedel

Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (4. Mai 2017)

Ja ja die Holzernte mit Schweren geräten ist zur Zeit allgegenwärtig,auch hier bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (4. Mai 2017)

Jungs, nicht maulen! Verdient der Forst (egal ob privat, Gemeinde oder Staatsforsten) mit Fußgänger oder Radfahrer Geld!?
Nein, tut er nicht. Die stehen höchstens im Weg und es ist am besten wenn genannte Gattungen erst garnicht mehr in Wald gehen.

Ich hab schon Geschichten von Jägern, ja genau die!, gehört zum Thema Holzschlachtung. Uiuiui. 

Da müssen wir nach NZ oder England, da verdient der Forst mit Radfahrer Geld und dafür pfelgen die sogar die Trails (Trailparks) .

Machen wir lieber wieder Bilder (ohne Reifenspuren von Waldgeräten).


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Mai 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Jungs, nicht maulen! Verdient der Forst (egal ob privat, Gemeinde oder Staatsforsten) mit Fußgänger oder Radfahrer Geld!?
> Nein, tut er nicht. Die stehen höchstens im Weg und es ist am besten wenn genannte Gattungen erst garnicht mehr in Wald gehen.
> 
> Ich hab schon Geschichten von Jägern, ja genau die!, gehört zum Thema Holzschlachtung. Uiuiui.
> ...


du verkennst wem der wald gehört.


----------



## bernd e (5. Mai 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> du verkennst wem der wald gehört.


Nicht ich verkenn das. Die, die den Wald zum Industriebetrieb umgestalten und mit wenig Blick auf Umweltverträglichkeit holzen.


----------



## rattlebrain (5. Mai 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Machen wir lieber wieder Bilder (ohne Reifenspuren von Waldgeräten)



wird halt leider zunehmend schwieriger solche Bilder zu machen. Die Motive schwinden.
Wenn ich so die letzten Jahre zurück schaue, welche Weglein da für immer "dahingegangen" sind...
Das ist schon traurig.
Aber darum sollten wir hier noch ein paar davon für die Nachwelt auf Bildern konservieren 
Zum schimpfen und Luft machen  könnten wir ja ein neues Thema aufmachen.
Aber meistens mach ich das gleich im Wald. Das befreit.
Solange es legal ist mit Großmaschinen im Wald zu ernten, wird es auch gemacht. Das ist halt Fakt.
Da hilft keine Aufregung.
Und mit welcher Begründung sollte das irgendwer verbieten?
Wenn der *komplette  *Spessart zum Nationalpark erklärt werden würde, sähe das anders aus.
Aber die Diskussion müsste man eventuell doch wo anders führen als in einem MTB Forum (und jetzt schnell weg...)


----------



## Vmichael (5. Mai 2017)

Hi  
und nun wieder Bilder


----------



## migges (5. Mai 2017)

Bilder
https://videos.mtb-news.de/40139/bosbeiarbeit_?play


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (5. Mai 2017)

Ist schon 2-3 jahre alt, aber den Trail gibt es noch.


----------



## bernd e (7. Mai 2017)

Enduro one


----------



## bernd e (8. Mai 2017)

Und noch ein Bericht zur Veranstaltung:
https://www.emtb-news.de/news/e1-saisonauftakt-in-frammersbach/


----------



## migges (9. Mai 2017)

Schöner Bericht,und schöne Bilder


----------



## rattlebrain (11. Mai 2017)

was ist das denn? Spessart high speed oval racetrack?




Oder ein neuer BMX und Skaterpark?
Tatsächlich hab ich dort zwei junge Leute mit Kugelhelm gesehen.
Aber nicht hinter dem Zaun 

mit Wasser find ich das Oberbecken jedenfalls erträglicher im Anblick
zum Kontrast zu dieser Industrie Ödnis noch ein bisschen Idylle in GrünGelb


----------



## Vmichael (15. Mai 2017)




----------



## rattlebrain (15. Mai 2017)

wo ist das denn? Für die Schilder bräuchte ich eine Lesebrille


----------



## derfati (15. Mai 2017)

Zwischen Rottenberg und Eichenberg (die Häuser im Hintergrund).


----------



## rattlebrain (15. Mai 2017)

Schöne Ecke. Nicht mehr ganz in der Nachbarschaft für mich. Da liegt ja ein ganzer Spessart zwischen drin.
Aber braucht man für die Straßen bei Euch ein Enduro?


----------



## jr_hebboch (16. Mai 2017)

Am Sonntag habe ich mir endlich mal die AM1 in Amorbach vor genommen.

Schönstes Aprilwetter im Mai ... aber grösstenteils hat es schon gepasst. Klamotten kann man ja zum Glück waschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vmichael (16. Mai 2017)

Enduro?   Ja   raue Gegend da hinten


----------



## rattlebrain (16. Mai 2017)

@jr_hebboch die haben aber einen super Spessart dort im Odenwald! 

@Vmichael


----------



## jr_hebboch (16. Mai 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> @jr_hebboch die haben aber einen super Spessart dort im Odenwald!
> 
> @Vmichael




Ach verklickt nochmal ... 

... hatte wohl noch ein bischen Matsch auf der Brille.


----------



## midige (17. Mai 2017)

Muttertagstour:

Birkenhainer vom Wiesbüttsee bis Großkrotzenburg


Die Abkürzung kurz vor Hufeisen:






Raps sieht nett aus, riecht aber nicht nett, oberhalb Albstadt:





Vor der Schlußabfahrt ins Maintal:





Hinter dem Kahn der Hahnenkamm (ehrlich):





Beim Eis Henss in Klein- Krotzenburg eingekehrt, zurück entlang Main und Kahl, dann abgebogen zur Rückersbacher Schlucht:





Dann wurde es etwas feucht  und es gibt keine weiteren Bilder mehr,

Vatertag ähnliche Tour geplant,

Grüße

Michael


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Mai 2017)

das hintere schutzblech würde ich nochmal überdenken.
ein richtiger downhill, oder unsanfter abstieg und diese plastikschaufel versaut uns den wald.


----------



## midige (17. Mai 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


>



Bin ich Sonntag am späten Nachmittag auf dem Weg zum Engländer vorbeigekommen, Wetter war etwas schlechter als auf dem Bild 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (17. Mai 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> das hintere schutzblech würde ich nochmal überdenken.
> ein richtiger downhill, oder unsanfter abstieg und diese plastikschaufel versaut uns den wald.



So sind halt die Ü50 Weicheier :

Umwerfer
Schutzblech
Rheumadecke

und dann 119 km grob geschätzt um 2000 hm in 7,5 h, mindestens ein Drittel im Regen

Grüße

Michael

Edit: outdooractive sagt 1400 hm, also auch noch schlecht geschätzt


----------



## Deleted 7157 (18. Mai 2017)

So sieht jetzt der schöne Hohlweg an der Hohen Warte aus, nachdem der Harvester da war


----------



## rattlebrain (22. Mai 2017)

Unschön. Aber so ist das eben auf einer Holzplantage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 7157 (22. Mai 2017)

ja, da hast Du leider Recht. Aber müssen sämtliche naturbelassene Wege zerstört werden, nur damit ein paar Bäume mehr gefällt werden. Gibt doch wirklich genug Wirtschaftwege. Und auf dem schlechten Foto kommt die Zerstörung nur ansatzweise rüber.


----------



## derfati (22. Mai 2017)

Welcher Weg ist das genau? Unterhalb vom Sendeturm?


----------



## johfab (22. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## derfati (23. Mai 2017)




----------



## Deleted 7157 (23. Mai 2017)

derfati schrieb:


> Welcher Weg ist das genau? Unterhalb vom Sendeturm?



ja, genau. Wieder eine schöne Abfahrt dahin


----------



## derfati (23. Mai 2017)

Manchmal hilft eine Mail an den Spessartbund mit aussagekräftigen Fotos und genauer Beschreibung der Lage. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das ein markierter Wanderweg, oder? Man muss ja nicht schreiben, dass man da mit dem Bike unterwegs war. Mit etwas Glück wendet sich der Spessartbund an den Verursacher und bittet ihn, aufzuräumen. Die Reifenspuren bleiben, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit wird der Weg schon wieder fahrbar... Solange muss man halt den Weg auf der anderen Flanke des Pfaffenbergs nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (23. Mai 2017)

derfati schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft eine Mail an den Spessartbund mit aussagekräftigen Fotos und genauer Beschreibung der Lage. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das ein markierter Wanderweg, oder?



ja, so kenn ich das auch. Wenn's ein markierter Wanderweg ist, kann das helfen.


----------



## midige (23. Mai 2017)

Wieder frei, praktisch unbeschädigt, links vom Schotterweg Kreuzkapelle Frammersbach zur Skihütte:





Letztes Wochenende im Pfälzerwald gewesen 

Bilder ab hier:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/steel-event-2017-praesentation-der-neuheiten.824025/page-19#post-14564266

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Blaubarschbub (27. Mai 2017)

Mal wieder eine Runde Hohe Wart, Echterspfahl und zurück über Roßbach 

Kurze Pause auf dem Rückweg in Leidersbach, momentan mein Lieblingsplatz zum kurzen Verweilen


----------



## Vmichael (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo und einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Euch allen . 
Denke, heute Abend gibt es bestimmt wieder tolle Bilder
Grüße Michael (auf dem Weg Ri. England  )


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Mai 2017)

@ameise @Blaubarschbub schön, daß es doch noch mehr Fotos/Handys gibt im Spessart
Aber @ameise fotografier doch mal was Schönes


----------



## rattlebrain (28. Mai 2017)

Ja, Stilbruch für's MTB Forum.
Aber bei der Hitze brauch ich was mit mehr Fahrtwind.
Und einmal im Jahr will auch der Renner auf den Sohl.


----------



## Vmichael (28. Mai 2017)

Spessartschnucken


----------



## Tshikey (28. Mai 2017)

SpessartBulle



  Langhörner im Weihersgrund


----------



## derfati (28. Mai 2017)

Schon ein paar Tage her...

Spessart-Trails bei A' burg


----------



## trialero (29. Mai 2017)

die kenn ich sind ganz schön knackig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (30. Mai 2017)

Sind ja wieder jede Menge Tolle sachen dazu gekommen


----------



## migges (30. Mai 2017)

Flowtrail Bad Orb im Spessart.
Am 10.06 ist offizielle eröffnung,Liest sich ganz gut da werd ich wohl mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Mai 2017)

lohnt sich. schöne sachen wurden dort gebaut.


----------



## bernd e (30. Mai 2017)

War mit Kumpels am Vadderdach in Orb. Haseltal-Trail ist mMn kein Flowtrail, wenn auch spaßig zu fahren. Sehr gut gefallen hat mir der letzte Abschnitt des Wintersbergtrail.
Davon auch ein kleines Video (ab und an sieht man den Tacho, immer um die 30 klamotten )


----------



## rattlebrain (31. Mai 2017)

Mit der Action kann ich heute nicht mithalten.
Meditatives Dahinrollen auf erdig sanften Trails...ooom





"Gipfel"-Steinmann der Klosterkuppel




Hat ja fast was von einem japanischen Steingarten


----------



## Tshikey (31. Mai 2017)

Wildgatter hinter'm Jagdschloss Karlshöhe / Neubau:


----------



## rattlebrain (1. Juni 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> zwischen hohem Knuck und Neubau



Ah! das kenn ich doch!


----------



## Tshikey (1. Juni 2017)

.. apropos Hoher Knuck, mehr gibt's da nicht zu sehen:


----------



## rattlebrain (1. Juni 2017)

Respekt! Das nenn ich Entdeckergeist!
Bin tatsächlich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen bis auf den Gipfel zu fahren 
Ich lass es immer beim Bänkchen an der Kreuzung bewenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (1. Juni 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> (ab und an sieht man den Tacho, immer um die 30 klamotten )


Du Heitzermuss mann dann von Bad Orb wieder Hochkurbeln?und ist das im Grünen bereich.


----------



## Tshikey (1. Juni 2017)

@ rattlebrain, danke, ich war zwar vorgewarnt, wollte es aber selber sehen
und habe eigenlich auf ein bisschen "aussicht" gehofft....


----------



## bernd e (2. Juni 2017)

migges schrieb:


> Du Heitzermuss mann dann von Bad Orb wieder Hochkurbeln?und ist das im Grünen bereich.



Normale Härte, ginge noch schneller   Aber ein wenig Reserve braucht man(n) noch, nicht das es Haue von der Gattin gibt wenn die Pflege über das natürliche raus geht 
Da Orb keinen Lift hat, muss man wieder hochtreten und wenn ich das ein paar mal pack, ist das für dich kein Problem. Wir waren an dem Tag 4 Stunden dort, sind um die 34 km und 800 hm gefahren.


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Juni 2017)

@Tshikey wo ist denn diese Zapfstelle? Da scheint jemand was gegen matschige Schuhe zu haben.


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Juni 2017)

Orb: das sieht ja richtig gut aus! By fair means hin und zurück aber schwer zu machen für mich.
Muß ich mich vielleicht doch mal selber über den Spessart shuttlen.
@bernd e wär das nix für Frsbach?


----------



## bernd e (2. Juni 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Orb: das sieht ja richtig gut aus! By fair means hin und zurück aber schwer zu machen für mich.
> Muß ich mich vielleicht doch mal selber über den Spessart shuttlen.
> @bernd e wär das nix für Frsbach?



Wir waren alle ziemlich durch und sind mit dem Auto hin. Da man auf den Trails auch bergab immer mal ordentlich angasen muss, geht das auch abwärts auf die Kondition!
Frammersbach hat Enduro-, Freeride- und DH-Strecken. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (2. Juni 2017)

@Bernd Ja danke aber ich hab dieses Jahr die seuche für mich gebucht,bin noch nicht wirklich Gefahren,vielleicht 200 Km.
Mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Tshikey (2. Juni 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> @Tshikey wo ist denn diese Zapfstelle? Da scheint jemand was gegen matschige Schuhe zu haben.



.. here it is:  + ca. 100 meter to go / bike


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Juni 2017)

witzig, bin ich schon duztendmal dran vorbei gefahren. Lerne deine Heimat kennen...


----------



## jojo_ab (4. Juni 2017)

derfati schrieb:


> Schon ein paar Tage her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist das? Würde ich auch gerne mal fahren.


----------



## trialero (4. Juni 2017)

unterhalb Stengerts direkt an der Noriswand,sieht aber auf den Bildern einfacher aus als es wirklich ist


----------



## rattlebrain (4. Juni 2017)

Finde den Fehler in den folgenden Bildern:


----------



## Vmichael (4. Juni 2017)

@rattlebrain	Finde den Fehler nicht
Hätte jemand morgen lust, die Trails zu fahren? mit Ortskenntniss w. super ! (Stengerts)  Grüße Michael


----------



## Tshikey (4. Juni 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler in den folgenden Bildern:



... fehlende Reifenspuren / Wanderschuhe?


----------



## trialero (4. Juni 2017)

@Vmichael..Gerne habe aber nur vormittags Zeit bis ca 13 Uhr


----------



## rattlebrain (4. Juni 2017)

@Tshikey richtig!  Bin völlig unsinnig ausgerüstet für dieses Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (4. Juni 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> unterhalb Stengerts direkt an der Noriswand,sieht aber auf den Bildern einfacher aus als es wirklich ist


Danke, muss ich mich mal demnächst rantasten.....


----------



## jojo_ab (4. Juni 2017)

Der "Pfaffenberg Trail" (unterhalb des Turms) sah gestern leider immer noch so aus:



 

Durch schweres Geräte auf doppelte Breite erweitert und viele Bäume gefällt/entastet:


 

Das Vorgehen war recht brachial:


 

Diese Vorgehensweise ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.....


----------



## Deleted 7157 (5. Juni 2017)

jojo_ab hast vollkommen recht. Abartig was da zur Zeit im Wald  stattfindet.
Vmichael und trialero mit einem seiner Bikes am Stengerts getroffen. 
Schön euch kennengelernt zu haben


----------



## trialero (5. Juni 2017)

Kann ich nur bestätigenwar ja schon n kleines Forentreffen,hoffe Ihr hattet auch noch Spass,und wir sehen uns nochmal

wir haben dann noch begonnen nen Flowtrail einzufahren neben den Steinen und zwischen Noriswand,der wird richtig gut
die Steinpassage wird für uns Senioren langsam zu Happig,sind sie zwar auch gefahren,aber braucht man nicht


----------



## Vmichael (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
hier nun das kleine Gruppenbild.
Ich hoffe doch Ameise, deine Kumpels haben sich nun auch bei mtb-news.de angemeldet ;-)
Die Trails die mir Trialero heute gezeigt hatte, sind echt nice  für mich als Tourenfahrer waren die doch recht _heavy_.
(Nun aber Blut geleckt für Fahrtechnik usw. zu verbessern)
Grüße  aus A.burg


----------



## trialero (5. Juni 2017)

warum Michael das Bild nicht eingestellt hat weiss ich auch nicht,hat er heimlich gemacht,und mir dann geschickt
die ersten Linien auf dem Flowtrail


----------



## midige (5. Juni 2017)

Blick auf Erlach von der Keiler-Bike-Abfahrt runter nach Neustadt:



 

Vor einigen Jahren war hier ein Windbruch, jetzt mit Gebüsch und Gras zugewuchert.






Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (6. Juni 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> warum Michael das Bild nicht eingestellt hat weiss ich auch nicht,hat er heimlich gemacht,und mir dann geschickt
> die ersten Linien auf dem Flowtrail


Von dem Flowtrail ist aber noch nichts zu sehen 
@Vmichael Warum nur Touren, du hast ein Tyee, dass will gefordert werden


----------



## rattlebrain (6. Juni 2017)

@midige hach ja, konnte man da runterbrechen...
Heute ist die Abfahrt eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen, sonst steckt das Vorderrad gern mal in einem im Gras versteckten Loch.
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Trail in diesem Jahr wieder Teil des Keilers ist. Wenn ja, sollte er danach freigeschnitten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (6. Juni 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Heute ist die Abfahrt eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen, sonst steckt das Vorderrad gern mal in einem im Gras versteckten Loch.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob der Trail in diesem Jahr wieder Teil des Keilers ist. Wenn ja, sollte er danach freigeschnitten sein.



Das mit den Löchern stimmt, der Trail ist sonst ok (jedenfalls mit Breitreifen ) und auch Teil vom Keiler- Bike.

Mit zugewachsen meinte ich die ganze Fläche des Windbruchs. Es ist hell und alles grün, anders als einfach nur Wald,mir gefällts.

Soweit ich weiß wird da nichts freigeschnitten.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (7. Juni 2017)

midige schrieb:


> ... Soweit ich weiß wird da nichts freigeschnitten.



Für Touren ja i.O., aber für ein Rennen mit 900+/- Teilnehmern ist das in meinen Augen jedoch unverantwortlich.


----------



## rattlebrain (7. Juni 2017)

vor dem Rennen wird im Normalfall der "Rasen" gemäht. Das meine ich mit "freigeschnitten"


----------



## Vmichael (7. Juni 2017)

Google Maps: 49.949856, 9.152865  (3 Kreuze)



Kurzer spontaner Ausritt


----------



## Blaubarschbub (7. Juni 2017)

Anstatt am Pfingstmontag morgens sinnlos vorm PC zu sitzen bin ich kurzerhand hier ein bisschen rumgeeiert.

Wie könnte der Untertitel sein?
Stonehenge für Daheimgebliebende? Reste von Obelix Hinkelsteinen?






Suchbild:
In diesem Maschendrahtzaun ist ein Rad versteckt


----------



## Blaubarschbub (7. Juni 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611960
> Kurzer spontaner Ausritt



Ist das nicht in der Nähe Fidelio/Waldkapelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (7. Juni 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


>



Der Spruch wird leider nicht mehr sehr ernst genommen zur Zeit


----------



## Vmichael (7. Juni 2017)

Ja rattlebrain
Ich nehme sogar manchmal Müll mit den ich im Wald finde und entsorge den. 
Es kotzt mich auch an, wenn  man Riegelpapier von Bikern auf dem Weg findet. 
Thema wechsel..


----------



## midige (7. Juni 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> 900+/- Teilnehmern



Angemeldet bis eben 185 Leute, die Kurzstrecke kommt da nicht durch (die Ebiker auch nicht).


----------



## bernd e (7. Juni 2017)

Das sah vor ein paar Jahren auch noch anders aus. Marathon auf dem Abstieg


----------



## trialero (7. Juni 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Wie könnte der Untertitel sein?


zb Sulzbacher Waldlehrpfad


----------



## rattlebrain (8. Juni 2017)

Heimtrails - wie geil!


----------



## midige (10. Juni 2017)

Aus dem Spessart, aber garantiert bikefrei:





Man soll ja auch antizyklisch denken:

Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt 

Zur Belohnung:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## zweifzwein (13. Juni 2017)

Hoppla, richtig was los hier. Dann steuer ich doch auch mal was bei



Heunweg Nähe Bischbrunn



Geisersberg/Breitsohl mit Gipfelkreuz



Panorama südlich Bischbrunn




Rotes X zwischen Engländer und Eichenberg

Alle Fotos vom letzten Wochenende, was ein Wetter!

@rattlebrain: Wo sind die Heimtrails?

Grüße
Björn


----------



## Blaubarschbub (13. Juni 2017)

Letzten Sonntag Vormittag ist mir eine Gruppe MTBler kurz vor der Hohen Wart am Berg entgegengekommen, müssten so 4 - 6 Leute gewesen sein. 2 oberhalb des Graben, der Rest hat sich durch den tieferen Boden gekämpft. Ich kam allein mit dem BMC HT von oben runter.
Jemand von den Jungs  hier?


----------



## rattlebrain (13. Juni 2017)

@zweifzwein meine Heimtrails liegen rund um den Lohrer Talkessel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreisfahrer (18. Juni 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611959 Anhang anzeigen 611960
> Google Maps: 49.949856, 9.152865  (3 Kreuze)
> Anhang anzeigen 611961
> Kurzer spontaner Ausritt


Das sind ja meine Hometrails! 
Ist das eine Bild die Noriswand von unten betrachtet?


----------



## zweifzwein (19. Juni 2017)

@rattlebrain: Sieht gut aus. In die Ecke komme ich zu selten.

Hier noch zwei Fotos von letzter Woche:




 
Blick auf Laufach/Frohnhofen



 
Blick von der Skipiste Richtung Jakobsthal

Beste Grüße
Björn


----------



## Vmichael (19. Juni 2017)

erledigt


----------



## midige (19. Juni 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Limo



Da mache ich nicht mit ,

Treffen aber gern 

Feierabendtour oder Wochenende?

Am Wochenende könnte man sich am Engländer treffen, anschl. Tour, Ausklang beim Fisch Röll in Sommerkahl

Näheres vielleicht besser hier.



Vmichael schrieb:


> Gruß Michael



Dito


----------



## Blaubarschbub (19. Juni 2017)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch mal dabei (einer muss ja den letzten machen ), das muss ich aber 2 - 3 Tage vorher wissen


----------



## Kreisfahrer (19. Juni 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Hallo,
> glaube da steht bald einmal ein mtb-news.de Fraktion"Spessart" Treffen am Engländer an?
> Man könnte ja 2 Termine machen und sich am Engländer auf eine Limo treffen.
> Mein Vorschlag 01.07.2017 und 29.7.2017  (egal bei welchem Wetter, wir sind Biker!)
> Gruß Michael


Die Termine merke ich mir mal. 
Wenn du willst, kannst du mich ein paar Tage vorher noch mal daran erinnern. Verdattel so etwas gerne mal.


----------



## zweifzwein (22. Juni 2017)

Ausbeute von gestern:



Gruftkapelle Wasserschloss Mespelbrunn


 
Herrin der Berge in der Abendsonne 

Das Wetter kann noch ein paar Monate genau so bleiben! 

Beste Grüße
Björn


----------



## midige (24. Juni 2017)

Neulich beim Keiler- Bike:









Bitte keine Fragen, was ich da gemacht habe und welche Zeit für die lange Strecke gebraucht wurde 

Auf jeden Fall wars lustig und alle Streckenposten, Feuerwehrler und Verpfleger haben sich gefreut, wenn ich vorbeikam.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (24. Juni 2017)

Für den schönen Besen bekommst du ein "gefällt mir"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (24. Juni 2017)

Danke,

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (25. Juni 2017)

Stromtrasse Blickrichtung Neuhütten





und kurz vor der Weikertswiese






Die Pfirschhöhe runter nach Partenstein den Federweg schön genutzt
(im Mittelteil ein bisschen rumpelig - fand jedenfall mein Tacho und hat sich hängenlassen)





Dann noch schnell bei der Kathrin vorbei





Zum Abschluss noch eine Kult Erdbeereis vom Bernhard





So lass ich mir das angehen!


----------



## midige (25. Juni 2017)

midige schrieb:


>




Also war zum Keiler- Bike- Marathon frisch gemäht.

Wahrscheinlich damit das Besenfahrzeug liegengebliebene Teilnehmer gleich findet (war aber nicht der Fall).

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (25. Juni 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Die Pfirschhöhe runter nach Partenstein den Federweg schön genutzt
> (im Mittelteil ein bisschen rumpelig



Oh ja


----------



## rattlebrain (26. Juni 2017)

War gerade ein bisschen auf Teilstücken vom Keiler unterwegs. Mir war so als hätt ich ein paar grün-gelbe Plastikborsten auf den Trails gesehen...


----------



## Vmichael (28. Juni 2017)

Bitte beachten! Danke
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb...t-treffen-am-englaender.849274/#post-14635110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (16. Juli 2017)

Heute mal in Anlehnung an die Pfadtour vom bikewald unterwegs gewesen.

Der Fuchstrail Jakobsthal- Heigenbrücken könnte in Bibertrail umbenannt werden

Damm oberhalb der Unterführung:




Auf Höhe der Trinkwasserbrunnen:






In der Wassertretanlage oberhalb Krommenthal kurz die Füße gekühlt und die Dreckspritzer abgewaschen:



 
Fuchs- bzw. Bibertrail ist im Bereich der Unterführung gemäht , die Bäume direkt unterhalb Jakobsthal liegen noch 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## zweifzwein (17. Juli 2017)

Da war ich gestern auch unterwegs, allerdings in der anderen Richtung. Der Fuchsweg ist in sehr gutem Zustand.



 Fuchsweg



 
Auf dem Sieben Grotten Weg...


 Dito.


 
Sieben Grotten Weg again.


Katzbank oberhalb Eichenberg.


----------



## bernd e (17. Juli 2017)

Sieben Grottenweg ist schon was schönes (das was ich kenn)


----------



## midige (17. Juli 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Sieben Grottenweg ist schon was schönes (das was ich kenn)



Der Teil, der hinter dem Habichsthaler Friedhof beginnt, Richtung Wiesthal geht und dann Richtung Heigenbrücken abbiegt ist superklasse.
(Auch gestern da gewesen)

Grüße

Michael


----------



## trialero (22. Juli 2017)

paar Bilder unserer heutigen Runde
das erste auf dem Freizeitgelände Rossbach,2und3 auf geheimen Singletrials am Stengertsdie schon jeder kennt und noch 2 Panoramabilder,vom Luisentempel aus


----------



## Kreisfahrer (22. Juli 2017)

Hat wieder Spaß gemacht!


----------



## midige (24. Juli 2017)

Sonntag den Sieben Grotten Weg in ganzer Schönheit unter die Stollen genommen.

Einstieg in Habichsthal, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.

Blick auf Habichsthal von der Marienkapelle aus:



Richtung Birklergrund, die Fichten sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren:





Hilfe, wo ist der Weg, wo ist mein Rad?
Oberhalb des Oberlohrgrunds:





Laut den weißen Wegweisern oberhalb des Röhrengrunds bei Wiesthal:





Mit Jägervilla:
Balkon, Fußbodenheizung, Highspeed-WLAN ?




Eher unübliche Form einer Ameisensiedlung in der Nähe der siebten (mindestens) Grotte:




Die Kollegen ein paar hundert Meter weiter bevorzugen die traditionelle Bauweise:





Wieder in Habichsthal, endlich mal ein Auto, das älter ist , als ich:





Oberhalb der Aubachseen auf dem Heimweg:





Super Trails, sehr empfehlenswert..

Markierung blaues m, bei der Internetsuche nach Sieben Grotten Weg Spessart gibts GPS- Tracks zu finden.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (28. Juli 2017)

Merkwürdige Rindviecher auf den großen Wiesen oberhalb Habichsthal:



 

Könnten Zwergzebus sein,


Grüße

Michael


----------



## migges (30. Juli 2017)

Auch mal wieder was von mir mit Höhenprofil,(ich Wohne in einem Loch)



Dafür gibts ein schönes Panorama.


Ferkel hab wieder jede Schlammpfütze gefunden



Der Trail war Schuld.



Und 4 Beiner gibts auch.


----------



## migges (30. Juli 2017)

Dann wieder schönes Panorama,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (30. Juli 2017)

Und wieder Höhenprofil.(Manchmal Hasse ich mich selbst dafür)


 


 
Waldhohnig Fabrik,da wird auch Sonntags gearbeitet,also vorsichtig vorbei schleichen


 
Und zum Schluss nochmal schöner Blick richtung Rossbach/Bieber. Euch noch ein schönen Sonntag.


----------



## trialero (2. August 2017)

heute ne kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht,und n Hexenhaus gefunden dort wars schön könnte aber schon in die Odenwaldrubrik fallen da es irgendwo bei gross umstadt liegt


----------



## midige (3. August 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> Hexenhaus




Der Gruß geht doch so: 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## midige (3. August 2017)

Heute Werkstatttag für das Auto in Nilkheim zu einer Tour auf die Hohe Warte genutzt:

Nilkheim- Schweinheim- über den Erbig- Stengerts- Frühstückseiche- Hohe Warte und leicht variiert wieder zurück.
Viele Trails gesehen und auch einige gefahren, Super.

Die Richtung stimmt:









Ein bekannter Aussichtsturm im Aschaffenburger Umland:





Dampfig wars nach dem Regen:





Die Pilze werden ganz schön groß bei diesem Wetter:





Die Wildsaubratwurst war zu schnell weg, deshalb nur ein Kuchenbild:





Blick von der Frühstückseiche:




Die Eiche:



Streuobstwiese bei Schweinheim:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## trialero (3. August 2017)

Wäre ja gerne Mitgefahren,aber die Arbeithoffe du hast vom Turm aus runter die richtigen trials gefunden


----------



## midige (4. August 2017)

Hallo,

war prima, manchmal war ich in der falschen Richtung unterwegs, habe auch mal umgedreht und bin andersrum gefahren.


Durch den Regen morgens war es glitschig, zwar kein Matsch, aber einfach rutschig.

Wirklich gut, ist auch schön, wie schnell man aus der Stadt rauskommt und über schöne Streuobstwiesen zu den Trails kommt.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## zweifzwein (4. August 2017)

Am Mittwoch endlich mal den Sieben Grotten Weg gefahren. Eine der, wie ich finde, gelungensten Wanderwege im Spessart und eine sehr schöne MTB Tour. Viele Trails, ein paar Fernsichten, stellenweise anspruchsvolle Uphills und zugewachsene Wege und fast perfekt ausgeschildert. Absolut empfehlenswert. Ab AB via Zug nach Heigenbrücken auch gut als Feierabendrunde machbar!






 

 

 Blick auf Habichtsthal 

 Blick von oberhalb Heinrichsthal auf den Geiersberg/Breitsol


----------



## rattlebrain (4. August 2017)

zweifzwein schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch endlich mal den Sieben Grotten Weg gefahren. Eine der, wie ich finde, gelungensten Wanderwege im Spessart und eine sehr schöne MTB Tour. Viele Trails, ein paar Fernsichten, stellenweise anspruchsvolle Uphills und zugewachsene Wege und fast perfekt ausgeschildert. Absolut empfehlenswert. Ab AB via Zug nach Heigenbrücken auch gut als Feierabendrunde machbar!




 Jawohl, Siebengrottenweg leistet!





rattlebrain schrieb:


>


----------



## midige (4. August 2017)

Nachmacher 

Original:

 

Kopie:

 




Der Weg ist natürlich klasse.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (4. August 2017)

Urlaub zu Hause ist gar nicht so schlecht:

Der "Hirtenhoftrail" zwischen Frammersbach und Partenstein:

Neue Zufahrt:





So gehts weiter:





Dann kommt das schon bekannte Schotterstück und weiter auf dem alten Pfad:






Sowas findet man mit einem Trailsuchhund im handlichen Taschenformat


----------



## midige (4. August 2017)

Nächste Urlaubstour:





Schon länger nicht mehr dagewesen, war so wie sonst auch:

Dunkel:





Feucht bis naß, hier der teilweise wassergekühlte Trail:





Aufgeräumt ist meistens auch nicht:




Lochborn toll wie immer, auch "Everglades" oder "Klein-Kanada" genannt





Judenbörnchen am Wiesbüttmoor:






Und jetzt zur Werbung:





Ökohof Mosborn, Verkauf freitags von 10:00 bis 19:00 Uhr


Für heute reichts,

Grüße

Michael


----------



## trialero (4. August 2017)

cooles gelände das klein kanada,dort ist wohl auch kaner da


----------



## midige (5. August 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> dort ist wohl auch kaner da



Wegen der Spessartalligatoren


----------



## trialero (6. August 2017)

Heute mal Erzberg Rodeo  für Arme nachgemacht


----------



## trialero (7. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (7. August 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> Heute mal Erzberg Rodeo  für Arme nachgemachtAnhang anzeigen 631384



Da ist doch Rauchen verboten


----------



## trialero (7. August 2017)

Klar der Stein brennt ja auch gutund betreten soll mans ja auch nicht,haben wir ja nicht gemacht wir sinds befahren


----------



## midige (7. August 2017)

Doch betreten


----------



## midige (7. August 2017)

Vom Sonntag:

Beilsteinblick (wieder mal) über den neuen Sattel auf Lohr mit Festwoche:


----------



## midige (7. August 2017)

Von Heute, Montag:

Auf dem M- Weg Oberbecken- Sägewerk:

Ob das wohl gutgeht?





Blick auf den Zollberghof  zwischen Langenprozelten und Schaippach:





Monis Biergarten in Gemünden, Blick auf den Main :





Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. August 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> Heute mal Erzberg Rodeo  für Arme nachgemachtAnhang anzeigen 631384


Hartsteinwerk Sailauf?


----------



## trialero (18. August 2017)

jepp


----------



## bernd e (3. September 2017)

Gestern ist es mir nass den Buckel runter gelaufen (auf unseren Vereinsstrecken).


----------



## rattlebrain (5. September 2017)

@bernd e  geiles Trikot! Gehste fremd?


----------



## bernd e (6. September 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> @bernd e  geiles Trikot! Gehste fremd?


Man(n) nimmt, was im Schrank liegt und die ollen Marathon-Trikot wollen ja auch aufgetragen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (29. September 2017)

Wer weiß es, wer weiß es....??

2 Bikes waren an diesem Tag vor mir dort


----------



## rattlebrain (29. September 2017)

@nikl69 Mariengrottenweg Nähe Heinrichsthal?


----------



## nikl69 (29. September 2017)

für Einheimische hätte ich natürlich die Wegbeschilderung entfernen müssen. Ja, der Siebengrottenweg ist es. Man man.........


----------



## bernd e (29. September 2017)

Ist schön, kenn ich aber nur von Huschtoal bis Heuchebröcke (Habichsthal bis Heigenbrücken)


----------



## nikl69 (29. September 2017)

schön aber nicht ohne. Ich hab mich gefragt wie rum er am besten zu fahren ist. Wir sind von Wiesen aus los, diesen wunderbaren Trail zum Birklegrund und dann rechts nach Heinrichsthal. Dann mussten wir aber diesen langen, schönen aber zum Schluss brutalen Trail rauf






Runter ist der doch deutlich schöner. Am besten, ich fahr ihn beim nächstenmal anders, dann weiß ichs


----------



## bernd e (29. September 2017)

Die andere Seite hoch ist auch nicht ohne  Wenn ich das Bild richtig interpretiere


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Oktober 2017)

mmmh ja, der Mariengrottenweg.
Mir taugt der auch am besten von Habichsthal Richtung Heigenbrücken. Der andere Teil macht dann aber von Heigenbrücken nach Habichsthal nur begrenzt Sinn, find ich. Den Teil fährt man lieber in die andere Richtung.
Man hat als Rundtour also immer Abschnitte, die man lieber anders herum fahren würde.
Am besten Teilstücke in der "richtigen" Richtung in Touren mit einbasteln.
Lies sich übrigens überraschend gut fahren am Sonntag, nach dem Katastrophenregen am Samstag.





einfach schön!


----------



## robbi_n (6. Oktober 2017)

auch Spessart, aber ganz vorne.


----------



## bernd e (6. Oktober 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> auch Spessart, aber ganz vorne.



Langweilige Gegend  aber geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (6. Oktober 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Langweilige Gegend  aber geiles Bike



Nene, die Gegend kann schon was


----------



## migges (6. Oktober 2017)

Weinberge Michelbach?mit Blick zum Staudinger oder.


----------



## robbi_n (6. Oktober 2017)

migges schrieb:


> Weinberge Michelbach?mit Blick zum Staudinger oder.



Exakt


----------



## robbi_n (6. Oktober 2017)




----------



## derfati (6. Oktober 2017)

Und ein geiles Rad!


----------



## midige (8. Oktober 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Langweilige Gegend



In Sichtweite der Hahnenkamm, die Gegend kann nicht soo schlecht sein.

Das Stanton in grün ist natürlich mega.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (15. Oktober 2017)

jetzt ist er da, der Herbst






Die Trails werden so langsam undeutlich










immerhin, die Strass sieht mer noch.
z.B. im Wachengrund


----------



## Vmichael (15. Oktober 2017)

Ha 

ein neuer PP Biker  + schöne Bilder!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2017)




----------



## rattlebrain (16. Oktober 2017)

wo ist das denn?


----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube da kommt ihr nicht drauf, da es eher eine andere Ecke des Spessarts ist, die weniger befahren wird weil es so gut wie keine Trails gibt...


----------



## rattlebrain (16. Oktober 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Ha
> 
> ein neuer PP Biker  + schöne Bilder!
> Gruß
> Michael



Jip! Nach 7 Jahren mit dem treuen 301 wurde der Appetit auf was neues halt doch zu groß 
Das Tyee ist ein feines Maschinchen. Mal sehn was der "Dauertest" ergibt.


----------



## bernd e (16. Oktober 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Jip! Nach 7 Jahren mit dem treuen 301 wurde der Appetit auf was neues halt doch zu groß
> Das Tyee ist ein feines Maschinchen. Mal sehn was der "Dauertest" ergibt.


Ergebnis Dauertest: potentes Fahrwerk was zum Baller verleitet


----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2017)

Es ist der Willingsgrundweiher oder auch Bieberteich genannt. Liegt in Sinntal-Breunings...
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/161540


----------



## rattlebrain (16. Oktober 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Es ist der Willingsgrundweiher oder auch Bieberteich genannt. Liegt in Sinntal-Breunings...
> https://www.komoot.de/highlight/161540



ja mei, das ist mal wirklich ne Ecke weg von meinen normalen MTB Kreisen.
Aber schön, daß von da auch mal was auftaucht, hier in der Galerie.


----------



## rattlebrain (16. Oktober 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> potentes Fahrwerk was zum Baller verleitet



Ballern - ja, hab ich schon bemerkt. Das Liteville ist schon kein Kind von Traurigkeit. Aber mit dem Tyee kann man schon ganz schön stehenlassen. Hab mich allerdings für die AM Version entschieden. Also "nur" 145mm am Heck. Das schien mir passender zum normalen Spessartalltag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2017)

Burg Brandenstein in Schlüchtern-Elm


----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2017)

das müsste aber bekannter sein... Bald ist sie wieder da, die eklige Zeit...


----------



## nikl69 (16. Oktober 2017)

Nein, nein, nein.... so sollen Bilder noch nicht aussehen, nein, nur so:






oder so..........


----------



## rattlebrain (1. November 2017)

Einstweilen ist Schnee ja noch nicht zu befürchten.
Allerdings sieht man vor lauter Laub die Trails nicht mehr.





Dann noch ein bisschen entschleunigendes Totholz





Und schon hat man Zeit zum Schauen...
Blick auf Nantenbach:


----------



## ml IX (2. November 2017)

Auch mal aus der anderen Ecke des Spessarts.


----------



## midige (3. November 2017)

Heißes Geschoss,

wo ist der Turm?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (4. November 2017)

Ausblick vom Karl-Neuf-Platz
im Dunst der Lohrer Talkessel


----------



## bernd e (4. November 2017)

Heute ein wenig auf den Vereinsstrecken gefahren und die Cam dabei gehabt.
Erste Runde und den Kollegen mit seinem DH gejagt


----------



## Vmichael (5. November 2017)

Spessart-Bande Versteck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialero (6. November 2017)




----------



## ml IX (22. November 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Heißes Geschoss,
> 
> wo ist der Turm?
> 
> ...


Bad Soden Salmünster


----------



## bernd e (25. November 2017)

Blick auf Frammersbach mit Regenbogen


 

Nass, kalt, dreckig, aber glücklich am Ende der Tour


 


Danke @midige für die Ausfahrt ins Gründle (vom Hirtenhof kommend)


----------



## rattlebrain (26. November 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Nass, kalt, dreckig, aber glücklich am Ende der Tour


Recht hast Du! Man sollte rausgehen, egal bei welchem Wetter. Die Stubenhockerei nervt mit der Zeit.
Immerhin hat's bei mir heut morgen zu ner Laufrunde gereicht. Aber das Propain wird langsam ungeduldig.


----------



## midige (26. November 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Recht hast Du! Man sollte rausgehen, egal bei welchem Wetter. Die Stubenhockerei nervt mit der Zeit.
> Immerhin hat's bei mir heut morgen zu ner Laufrunde gereicht. Aber das Propain wird langsam ungeduldig.



Nachher Treffpunkt Sohlhöhe um drei?


----------



## midige (26. November 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @midige für die Ausfahrt ins Gründle (vom Hirtenhof kommend)



Die geschotterte Rampe ist nicht von mir, ich hatte nur letztens bißchen Holz aufgeräumt.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (26. November 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Nass, kalt, dreckig, aber glücklich am Ende der Tour



Gehe ich jetzt mal ausprobieren


----------



## rattlebrain (26. November 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Nachher Treffpunkt Sohlhöhe um drei?


um drei war mir zuviel Baatz in der Luft


----------



## midige (26. November 2017)

Freitag Playa Bollullo, Teneriffa:







Sonntag, Sohlhöhe Spessart:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (26. November 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> um drei war mir zuviel Baatz in der Luft



siehe oben


----------



## midige (30. November 2017)

Das obligatorische Erster-Schnee-in-der-Hockenruhe-Foto.

Heute die "Winterspur" etwa 100 Meter weiter, weil die Helmlampe geschwächelt hat (Jemand hatte das Aufladen vergessen)





Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich _*mag*_ Ganzjahressportarten!


----------



## Tshikey (3. Dezember 2017)

Eselsweg bei Röllbach / Großheubach, heute gg. mittag:



Eisbrecher...


 beim Hunnenstein


----------



## bernd e (5. Dezember 2017)

1. Advent in Frammersbach


----------



## rattlebrain (10. Dezember 2017)

Sollte man bei dem Wetter Fahrradfahren?






It's only snow - but I like it!


----------



## bernd e (10. Dezember 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Sollte man bei dem Wetter Fahrradfahren?



Was für eine Frage!? Natürlich.

Bei mir schaut es aktuell leider so  aus  
Meine Hand mit ihren momentan besten Kumpels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (11. Dezember 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> Bei mir schaut es aktuell leider so
> 
> aus



Unschön! Schraubenzieher?


----------



## bernd e (11. Dezember 2017)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Unschön! Schraubenzieher?


Vom Profi mit einem Skalpell gemacht, leider nötige Hand-OP. Aber es gibt sicher noch mehr Winter nach Weihnachten und dann gibt es von mir auch wieder Schneebilder


----------



## rattlebrain (11. Dezember 2017)

gute Besserung!
So wie's jetzt gerade (durchs Fenster und in der Wettervorhersage) aussieht, ist eh erst mal MTB Pause


----------



## migges (11. Dezember 2017)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung.Vielleicht sieht mann sich ja dochmal in 2018.


----------



## bernd e (11. Dezember 2017)

Danke Danke
@migges gut möglich, 2018 ist lang


----------



## jr_hebboch (23. Dezember 2017)

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter ... gibt nur schlechte Klamotten.


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Dezember 2017)

wo biste da?


----------



## jr_hebboch (23. Dezember 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wo biste da?



Grossheubach GH1 (Teilstück Eselsweg-Hunnenstein)


----------



## rattlebrain (24. Dezember 2017)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter ... gibt nur schlechte Klamotten.


Bäh! Trotzdem schön!

Frohe Weihnachten an alle Spessart MTBler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Feiertage von der Sohlhöhe





Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (25. Dezember 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Frohe Feiertage von der Sohlhöhe


----------



## Tshikey (26. Dezember 2017)

... heute morgen, aus dem Spessart (heraus!)

vom Collenberger Rotenberg aus Ri. Boxtal ins Maintal



über das Maintal und damit die Spessartgrenze hinweg in den Odenwald....


----------



## midige (31. Dezember 2017)

Zum Abschluß des Jahres bei frühlingshaften 11 Grad kleiner Pflegeeinsatz auf dem Sieben- Grotten- Weg

Hier ein gutes und ein böses Gerät auf einem Bild vereint:














Dann Maschinenschaden :





Also im Unterlohrgrund "abgedreht":





Als ich das erste Mal da vorbei bin, bergab, nur aus den Augenwinkeln gesehen und gedacht das es ein Hasenstall wäre 


Besser befahrbar als im Sommer und immer wieder schön:





Der Fuchspfad 

Grüße und

2018 immer genug Luft unter den Felgen

Michael


----------



## Tshikey (6. Januar 2018)

Tour von heute, aus dem südlichsten Zipfel des Spessarts:

 
Blick ins Maintal Ri. Miltenberg, die hinteren Berge sind daher schon Odenwald






"Japanweg", normalerweise aber ohne Bach 



 
immer gewußt: Windmühlen sind Nebelmaschinen!


----------



## rattlebrain (7. Januar 2018)

@Tshikey Respekt, bei dem Matsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (7. Januar 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Zum Abschluß des Jahres bei frühlingshaften 11 Grad kleiner Pflegeeinsatz auf dem Sieben- Grotten- Weg



Heute gings weiter, die Bilder sind von einer "Nebenstrecke" des SGW auf der Rückseite von Heigenbrücken, der Bach im Tal heißt glaube ich "Kurze Lohr".









Grüße

Michael

PS: Neues Smartphone liegt schon da, vielleicht gibt es dann bessere Bilder


----------



## rattlebrain (8. Januar 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Neues Smartphone liegt schon da, vielleicht gibt es dann bessere Bilder


----------



## Tshikey (8. Januar 2018)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> @Tshikey Respekt, bei dem Matsch!



.... glaube das ist ein "zwang", entweder ich kurbel mich durch den wald oder das muss i-wie anders behandelt werden! 
(könnte natürlich auch am neuen rad liegen!)

heute nachmittag im südlichen spessart:



blick vom nollberg bei dorfprozelten ri. hofthiergarten / neuenbuch


----------



## derfati (8. Januar 2018)

Und Wildenstein.


----------



## Tshikey (8. Januar 2018)

derfati schrieb:


> Und Wildenstein.



verräter!      ... na-gut, die feuerstelle ist ja auch der mega-tip!


----------



## derfati (8. Januar 2018)

Pardon.


----------



## Tshikey (11. Januar 2018)

bei Eschau:


----------



## bernd e (11. Januar 2018)

Das nenn ich mal ne Hütte!


----------



## derfati (12. Januar 2018)

Tshikey schrieb:


> verräter!      ... na-gut, die feuerstelle ist ja auch der mega-tip!


Auch super ist das Lakefleisch, das die Burgfreunde Wildenstein im Dezember machen. Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Tshikey (12. Januar 2018)

derfati schrieb:


> Auch super ist das Lakefleisch, das die Burgfreunde Wildenstein im Dezember machen. Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.



... yepp, schon öfter gehört / gelesen, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal von miltenberg aus da hoch zu radeln....
(kannst du den termin dann mal hier posten? danke!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (12. Januar 2018)

Kann ich gerne machen. Wir (Spessart-Biker e.V.) organisieren auch jedes Jahr eine Tour dorthin zum Lakefleischessen.


----------



## midige (15. Januar 2018)

Sonntag mal Katastrophen- also Sturmschadentourismus:

Burglind

War nicht schwer zu finden, hier etwa gehts los:

Oberhalb Neuhütten Richtung Weikertswiesen








 

Zieht sich dann nördlich der Hochspannungsleitung Richtung Lohr

Hat St. Georgen auf der Steckenlaubshöhe nur um ca. 20 Meter verfehlt:





Am Steinernen Haus ist alles ok:





Diesen Winter bis jetzt eine Rarität:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (21. Januar 2018)

Heute vormittag "Rund um den Eichenberg":

Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## Giesskaennchen (27. Januar 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Sonntag mal Katastrophen- also Sturmschadentourismus:
> 
> Burglind
> 
> ...



Genau so siehts aus...kagge...und dazu kommt noch, dass die Rückemaschinen im super aufgeweichten Boden sich tief eingraben


----------



## midige (11. Februar 2018)

Heute Sieben- Grotten- Weg im Schnee,

ein Traum in weiß und vor dem Regen wieder zuhause 

Irgendwo oberhalb des Oberlohrgrunds:





Heinrichsthal:





Im Birklergrund:





Ein Fatbike war auch dabei:





Grüße

Michael


----------



## Giesskaennchen (11. Februar 2018)

ja sauber !

Gestern war ich auch im Gelände, aber heute hats mich nicht rausgetrieben.
Ich fand des die Woche über, als es richtig kalt und der Boden gefroren war, fast angenehmer, so ohne grosse Siffveranstaltung.


----------



## midige (11. Februar 2018)

Giesskaennchen schrieb:


> ohne grosse Siffveranstaltung




Wir waren so zwischen 11 und 16 Uhr unterwegs, oberhalb von ca. 300 m Höhe war es total klasse, erst die Rückfahrt im Tal war dann ein wenig feucht, aber kein Vergleich zur letzten Zeit vor dem Frost.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Giesskaennchen (25. Februar 2018)

Morsche!

Da man ja davon ausgehen kann, dass jetzt alles TOP gefroren ist und keine "Sumpfflächen" im Wald erscheinen, werde ich mich heute wohl mal ins Gelände begeben.


----------



## derfati (25. Februar 2018)

Ja. Aber Vorsicht. In den höheren Lagen sind die Forstwege teilweise spiegelglatt. Diese Woche rund um dem Echterspfahl war es echt grenzwertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (25. Februar 2018)

derfati schrieb:


> Forstwege teilweise spiegelglatt



Oh ja, Vorsicht ist geboten.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (25. Februar 2018)

Also, es ging gut, heute.
Lediglich der eiskalte Gegenwind


----------



## midige (25. Februar 2018)

Heute Fr.- Partenstein- Bischborner Hof- Aurora und zurück:

Arbeitsmöhre wg. Spikes und Pogies:




Neustädter Tor:





Der Goldfischteich oberhalb Partenstein,

nächsten Sonntag 14:00 Uhr Eisrennen, zwei Klassen, mit und ohne Spikes :





Die Auto-/ Lasterspuren waren teilweise heikel zu fahren, aber Sonne, Sonne, Sonne 

Kaffee und Kuchen auf Aurora 

Etwas über 4 Stunden unterwegs, zum Schluß waren die Zehen etwas kühl, sonst alles prima.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (26. Februar 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Heute Fr.- Partenstein- Bischborner Hof- Aurora und zurück:
> 
> Arbeitsmöhre wg. Spikes und Pogies:



Maaann! Den Drahtesel hab ich doch gestern vor der Aurora stehen sehen...aber leider nicht mit Dir verknüpft.
War inkognito zu Fuß unterwegs.


----------



## midige (26. Februar 2018)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Maaann! Den Drahtesel hab ich doch gestern vor der Aurora stehen sehen...aber leider nicht mit Dir verknüpft.
> War inkognito zu Fuß unterwegs.



Wir machen ein Treffen aus, damit das nicht wieder vorkommt.
Gerne, wenn es etwas wärmer ist.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (27. Februar 2018)

midige schrieb:


> wenn es etwas wärmer ist


wärmer, ja. Das wär doch jetzt langsam schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (8. März 2018)

War auch mal wieder Unterwegs mit Foto.


 
Mit kurtzem Trail.



Hier hat vor Paar jahren ein Sturm gewütet,und ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## zweifzwein (25. März 2018)

Rotes X Aurora - Einsiedel. Ganz schön schlammig im Wald...


----------



## zweifzwein (3. April 2018)

Bilder vom letzten Wochenende. Freitag:



 
Karl Neuf Platz






Kurz vorm Schleiftor.



 
Nähe Breitsol


----------



## zweifzwein (3. April 2018)

Und Samstag. Alle Fotos auf der Co1 entstanden. Tolle Strecke, absolute Empfehlung. Braucht sich vor der Mil1 nicht verstecken.


----------



## midige (3. April 2018)

zweifzwein schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke, absolute Empfehlung.



Oh ja, waren am Sonntag vor Ostern dort.


----------



## Slow (8. April 2018)

Habe euch gestern mal besucht - bin die MTB Trailtour "Pfadtour" vom "Bikewald" gefahren.
Der Abschnitt Hasselbach - Lohrbach bleibt nachhaltig in Erinnerung. Der Rest halt typtische Mittelgebirgstour.
Leider war ich auch dem Gedanken aufgesessen, das so eine auf "Bikewald.com" offiziell angepriesene Tour vor Ort ausgeschildert ist. Dies ist leider nicht der Fall. Und sehr intuitiv ist die Strecke nicht zu fahren. Somit war es eine anstregende, aber trotzdem schöne Tour.


----------



## bernd e (9. April 2018)

Slow schrieb:


> Habe euch gestern mal besucht - bin die MTB Trailtour "Pfadtour" vom "Bikewald" gefahren.
> Der Abschnitt Hasselbach - Lohrbach bleibt nachhaltig in Erinnerung. Der Rest halt typtische Mittelgebirgstour.
> Leider war ich auch dem Gedanken aufgesessen, das so eine auf "Bikewald.com" offiziell angepriesene Tour vor Ort ausgeschildert ist. Dies ist leider nicht der Fall. Und sehr intuitiv ist die Strecke nicht zu fahren. Somit war es eine anstregende, aber trotzdem schöne Tour.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 716218 Anhang anzeigen 716219 Anhang anzeigen 716220



Da steht aber auch auf der Homepage:


> Im Bikewald Spessart gibt zusätzlich zu den 22 beschilderten Radrouten für Freizeitbiker (drei Karten) auch 17 Trailtouren, die mit GPS-Daten hier zum Download bereit stehen.


Da würde ich persönlich nicht auf die Idee kommen es ohne GPS-Gerät zu versuchen, da diese ja zusätzlich zu den beschilderten sind.
Hat glaube ich etwas mit Wegesicherung usw. zu tun.


----------



## zweifzwein (15. April 2018)

Bilder der letzten Woche:



Steinknückl im Abendlicht




Oberhalb Steiger. Wanderwege leider ordentlich ruiniert...



 MIL 1: Quellentrail. Nomen est omen.




MIL 1: Tobis Trail



 MIL 1: Haagsaussicht. MIL 1 ist wirklich eine tolle Strecke, da haben die Jungs von Mountainbike Miltenberg ganze Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## rattlebrain (28. April 2018)

Frühlingstour zum Wiesbüttsee


----------



## qlaus (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Spessart-Biker,

wir sind nächste Woche für ein paar Tage im Spessart, Unterkunft zwischen Neustadt und Rothenfels, quasi direkt am Löwensteinschen Park. Habt ihr ein paar Tips, wo man mit frau hin- und entlang geradelt sein sollte?  

Danke und Gruß,
qlaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlebrain (3. Mai 2018)

@qlaus  ich nehme an Ihr seid dann auf dem Camping am Mainufer. Von da kann man natürlcih schön in den Spessart einsteigen.
Da bieten sich dann Touren rund um das Hafenlohrtal an. Seid ihr eventuell bereit zum Warmfahren ein paar Kilometer Mainradweg zu machen um an anderen Ecken anzusetzen? Um die Auswahl mal ein bisschen einzugrenzen: Wie weit und hoch soll es denn gehen?


----------



## qlaus (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo @rattlebrain,



rattlebrain schrieb:


> ich nehme an Ihr seid dann auf dem Camping am Mainufer. Von da kann man natürlcih schön in den Spessart einsteigen. Da bieten sich dann Touren rund um das Hafenlohrtal an



Ja, das war, neben der für uns kurzen Anfahrt, das Auswahlkriterium.



rattlebrain schrieb:


> Seid ihr eventuell bereit zum Warmfahren ein paar Kilometer Mainradweg zu machen um an anderen Ecken anzusetzen?



Kein Problem. Ich hatte beim Blick auf die Karte die Sohlhöhe schon mal ins Auge gefasst, da wollte ich mal hin (hatte vor Jahren beim Spessart Marathon keine Muse mal reinzuschauen )



rattlebrain schrieb:


> Wie weit und hoch soll es denn gehen?


 Hm, frau ist elektrifiziert, aber die Saison für sie noch früh, so zwischen 40...50 km, und <750 Hm, halt eher Genussfahrt mit Chance auf Bewirtung unterwegs 

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## rattlebrain (3. Mai 2018)

Sohlhöhe lohnt auf jeden Fall. 
am besten hin über Forsthaus Aurora (bewirtet Sonn- und Feiertags) - Neustadter Tor - Bischborner Hof - Weikertswiese - Schneewitchenweg nach Partenstein - Richtung Lohr - bei Farbmühle hoch zum Katharinenbild - Solhöhe - R-Weg runter (heute M-Weg. Im oberen Teil aber anders) - ein Eis in Lohr und beliebig südwärts. Das sollten um die 700-800hm sein.
Kannst Du mit dieser Art der Beschreibung überhaupt was anfangen?
Ich könnte in dieser Art noch andere Touren beschreiben, aber...
Wie gedenkst Du in dem Spessartforstwegdurcheinander zu navigieren?


----------



## qlaus (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo @rattlebrain:



rattlebrain schrieb:


> Kannst Du mit dieser Art der Beschreibung überhaupt was anfangen?



Na, auf jeden Fall! Komme ich auf 48 km, aber auch >950 Hm. Kann ich so nicht bringen, und wenn der Schneewittchen-Trail wirklich S2 ist (sagt Komoot), dann schimpft frau mit dem Guide, geht auch nicht. Werde ich entsprechend abwandeln. Eventuell "Sohlhöhe mit Anlauf" über den Main Radweg  und auf der anderen Seite zurück.



rattlebrain schrieb:


> Wie gedenkst Du in dem Spessartforstwegdurcheinander zu navigieren?



Old school: GPSMap 60 CSx mit Openmtbmap und Papierkarte 1:25000. Die Kombi funktioniert normalerweise gut.

Was ich auf der Karte noch so gefunden habe: Runde Aurora-Hoher Knuck-Karlshöhe, ca 35 km, 800 Hm. Lässt sich immer über's Hafenlohr Tal entschärfen.

Ich möchte hier den Thread auch nicht zu sehr missbrauchen, ein paar Stichworte mit lohnenden Wegpunkten würden mir ausreichend Planungsgrundlage geben.

Danke und Gruß, qlaus


----------



## rattlebrain (4. Mai 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> und wenn der Schneewittchen-Trail wirklich S2 ist


für S2 mußt Du im Spessart lange suchen. Schneewittchenweg ist maximal S0+  - aber auch nur mit gutem Willen.



qlaus schrieb:


> Runde Aurora-Hoher Knuck-Karlshöhe


Aurora Einsiedel ist ein wirklich schöner Downhill - auch einfach. Schwierigkeit wächst mit dem Speed
Hoher Knuck-Karlshöhe - gute Wahl
wenn S1/S2(-) nicht gut ankommt, dann von der Karlshöhe nicht auf dem direkten Weg runter zum Schleifthor fahren

Viel Spaß im Spessart!


----------



## midige (6. Mai 2018)

Pause am Glasbild zwischen Frammersbach und Schanz, 
unter der Bank ein Pfandflaschendepot, deswegen GLASbild?
Auf der Bank der Trailpflegerucksack, 
in zweieinhalb Stunden bei allerbestem Wetter keinem Menschen begegnet.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (6. Mai 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Trailpflegerucksack,


----------



## qlaus (9. Mai 2018)

War schon very nice heute, von Aurora nach Einsiedel:


----------



## qlaus (10. Mai 2018)

Heute fehlte der Mann mit dem Trailpflegerucksack (roter Balken vom Bischbronner Hof kommend runter in der Reichengrund):


Wäre der Schneewittchen-Weg wohl einfacher gewesen. 

Aber das hier ging dann noch:



 

Und M/R nach Lohr ist auch charmant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (10. Mai 2018)

Habe ich geahnt, deshalb schmal bereift im Dunstkreis von Frankfurt unterwegs.


----------



## midige (10. Mai 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Aber das hier ging dann noch:



Im Gipfelbuch verewigt?


----------



## qlaus (10. Mai 2018)

midige schrieb:


> Im Gipfelbuch verewigt?


Nein, mache ich nirgendwo. Und obendrein tönte ein dumpfes Grollen aus einer schwarzen Wand, da habe ich die Verweilzeit dort oben stark gekürzt. War eine schöne Tour!


----------



## midige (10. Mai 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Und obendrein tönte ein dumpfes Grollen aus einer schwarzen Wand, da habe ich die Verweilzeit dort oben stark gekürzt.



Sehr vernünftig, der "Teich" auf der Sohlhöhe zieht die Blitze förmlich an.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (11. Mai 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Wäre der Schneewittchen-Weg wohl einfacher gewesen


listen to the locals...zumal der SchneewittchenWeg ohne Forststrassendownhill auskommt. Trail bis Partenstein.
Bin den Schneewittchen-Weg am Mittwoch gefahren. Ist von der Tornadoschneisse unbehelligt geblieben. Fand's immer noch nicht S2


----------



## qlaus (11. Mai 2018)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> listen to the locals...



Ja, hast ja recht. Bisweilen ergeben sich Entscheidungen aus der Dynamik von Kleingruppen 

Dafür hatten wir heute das rote „-„ von kurz vor Bischbronner Hof nach Lichtenau, sehr nett. Mittag im Hoher Knuck umd dann locker das Tal hinaus gerollt. 

Spessart untypische Weidetiere gab es auch zu bewundern:



 

Sehr schöne 3 Tage, sehr schönes Revier, wir kommen wohl mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (11. Mai 2018)

Die Wasserbüffel dienen der Landschaftspflege und sollen verhindern, daß die Wiesen wieder verbuschen und zuwachsen.

Ihr hattet natürlich auch Top Wetter.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## rattlebrain (13. Mai 2018)

qlaus schrieb:


> Ja, hast ja recht


passt scho! Freut mich, daß Ihr ein paar schöne Tage im Spessart hattet!


----------



## rattlebrain (21. Mai 2018)

Vandalismus am Bomigsee!

















Der Bieber ist aber wohl nicht der einzige Bewohner





Könnte bald eng werden!


----------



## bernd e (13. Juni 2018)

Kein Wunder das der Bieber nach der hälfte aufhört. Wenn der schon so dicke Dinger durch hat


----------



## qlaus (15. Juli 2018)

Heute 4 mal den Main gequert (OK, einmal mit dem Natourbus )


----------



## Nordender (18. Juli 2018)

Eine neue invasive Fliegenpilzart breitet sich im Spessart aus. Fehlen nur noch die Baumarktholzzäune aus dem Taunus...


----------



## Tshikey (18. Juli 2018)

.... wo gibt's denn so was?


----------



## midige (18. Juli 2018)

Nordender schrieb:


> Eine neue invasive Fliegenpilzart breitet sich im Spessart aus.





Tshikey schrieb:


> .... wo gibt's denn so was?



Interessiert mich auch.

Danke und Grüße,

Michael


----------



## blackhelmet (18. Juli 2018)

so viele Biker sind ja jetzt echt nicht im Spessart unterwegs, dass sowas nötig ist 
Zumindet im Dreick Lohr, Marktheidenfeld, Lichtenau begegnet mir selten wer wenn ich Sonntag morgens unterwegs bin


----------



## Blaubarschbub (18. Juli 2018)

Ich auch wissen will wo das ist.

Letzten Sonntag früh war rund um Hohe Wart etc. wieder einige unterwegs die das Freizeitangebot Wald nutzen. 2beiner, 4beiner, Biobiker.....alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordender (18. Juli 2018)

Am Hahnenkamm. Betrifft aktuell auch nur einen Trail. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass es dabei nicht bleibt.


----------



## ml IX (19. Juli 2018)

Schönen guten Morgen, 

Ist mir auch schon zu Ohren, bzw die Nachricht hat mich heute morgen erreicht. Hab direkt Kontakt zur DIMB e.V. aufgenommen und das Ganze weitergeleitet.
Sobald ich näheres weiß melde ich mich  

Grüße aus dem hessischen Spessart 

Marc 
Sprecher der IG Hessischer Spessart 
DIMB e.V.


----------



## Tshikey (26. Oktober 2018)

.. war das schon?:


----------



## Tshikey (2. November 2018)

noch was aus der ecke:


----------



## Tshikey (2. November 2018)

paar km weiter:


----------



## derfati (3. November 2018)




----------



## kreisbremser (4. November 2018)

wo ist das? wirklich schön und ich würds gern beradeln.


----------



## derfati (4. November 2018)

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tretstein-Wasserfall


----------



## derfati (4. November 2018)

Fast noch Spessart...
Wenn man von Gemünden hinfährt zählts fast noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## midige (15. Mai 2019)

Baitman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 862210



Notiert


----------



## qlaus (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

hier ist so wenig los, da muss man aus dem Odenwald über die Brücke fahre um mal ein Foto zu machen.

Und dann das:







Keinen Kuchen und ordentlich Regen. Naja, besser als nichts


----------



## Alex1206 (8. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe du hast die tollen neuen Trails dort gefunden. Da sind einige richtig schöne dabei.


----------



## qlaus (8. Juli 2019)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast die tollen neuen Trails dort gefunden. Da sind einige richtig schöne dabei.



Naja, wir kamen den schwarzen Keiler von der Paradiesmühle hoch, da waren wir schon ordentlich nass. Da es dann auch noch keinen Kuchen gab, haben wir uns zügig auf den Rückweg ins Mümlingtal begeben, ohne viel links und rechts zu schauen. Hinter Trennfurt ging es dann bergauf, an den Windrädern war uns dann wieder warm.


----------



## qlaus (25. August 2019)

Hallo Spessart-Biker,

es hat uns sehr gut gefallen bei euch, Eselsweg in zwei Etappen als Genusstour. Bestes Wetter, schöne Strecke. Das E-Bike als Brücke über den Gender/Trainings-Gap funktioniert gut 

Tip: Super-Verpflegung in Heigenbrücken in der Trattoria 

Wenige Hindernisse:




Super Ausblicke:








Familientaugliche Trails





Ordentlicher Abschluss:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vmichael (25. September 2019)

Gut

 gelungen


----------



## Flugzeugradler (7. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Spessartbiker

Mein Name ist Thomas, ich wohne bei Darmstadt und ich bin noch relativ neu beim Mountainbiken.
Mit Begeisterung lese ich hier in dem Thread mit und ich möchte behaupten einen Großteil der gezeigten schönen Ecken und Lokalitäten zu kennen.
Ich bin in Lohr aufgewachsen und bezeichne mich als Lohrer, auch wenn mein Nachnahme weder Endres, Scherg noch Kunkel ist. Jedenfalls hat mich meine Heimat nie wirklich losgelassen. Schon in den frühen 80er Jahren unternahm mein Vater mit uns Wanderungen zu vielen der hier abgebildeten Orte. Wir wohnten erst in Lindig und später in Wombach und der Zugang zum Spessart war einfach immer da. Deshalb sprechen mich ganz besonders die Winterbilder auf der Sohlhöhe an, die ich ebenfalls in vielen Wintern so sehen durfte. Seit dem ist viel Zeit ins Land gegangen.

2018 entwickelte und konstruierte ich mir ein CX-MTB welches mich in die Lage versetzen sollte, auch von meinem neuen Wohnort Darmstadt aus Touren in meinen Lieblingsmittelgebirge zu machen. In dieser Fahrrad-Kategorie war nicht viel geboten und ich bin nun mal ein Schrauber und daher wollte schlicht nichts von der Stange kaufen. Die Geometrie fällt sehr Cyclo-Cross bzw. Gravel-mäßig aus, eben um die Distanzen der Anreise zu bewältigen. Hier gibt es die Entstehungsgeschichte des Rades.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-rahmen-aus-hochfestem-luftfahrtaluminium.889119/

Dieses Fahrrad wurde nach den Anforderungen des Eselsweges konzipiert, welchen ich inzwischen mehrfach damit auch gefahren bin.
Auch habe ich schon einige Spessart-Touren hinter mir, bei denen ich von Darmstadt aus gestartet bin. Bei Keiler 2019 war ich auch dabei, aber natürlich mit Start in Wombach.
Es motiviert mich tierisch, von meinem Wohnsitz aus meine alte Heimat, die ich vom Schlafzimmerfester sehen kann, auf dem selbst gebauten Fahrrad erkunden zu können.

Hat von Euch einer Lust sich mal mit mir im Spessart zu treffen um gemeinsam ein paar schöne Strecken zu fahren.
Was mir noch fehlt ist ne schöne Strecke vom Engländer zur Schanz. Hier ist viel der Birklergrund beschrieben und das reizt mich schon.

Grüße aus Hessen

Thomas


----------



## rattlebrain (14. Dezember 2019)

Flugzeugradler schrieb:


> Was mir noch fehlt ist ne schöne Strecke vom Engländer zur Schanz


Puh...
Also erst Eselsweg bis Wiesbütt und dann Birkenhainer.
Aber das kennst du wahrschenlich eh.
eine "straighte" Verbindung fällt mir da gar nicht ein. Ist immer ZickZack Gefrickel.
Über Schotter kann man natürlich immer recht direkt von Da nach Dort navigieren. OMS sei dank.
Aber das ist nicht was ich als "schön" bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

da dies mein erster Post hier ist, wollte ich mich örtlich zu erkennen geben.
Wohne in der Nähe von Wertheim, Hasloch, und habe quasi den Spessart vor der Tür und habe somit einen kleinst Teil vom Eselweg heute zurück gelegt. Wetter war bombe, nur ewtas kalt!





Wünsche Allen einen guten Beschluss und "Happy cycling"...

LG Chris

P.S. Aktuell auf dem HT Principia Mac B unterwegs, da das OIZ M10 auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues!!!!

Heutige Hausrunde mit 33km und 830hm.




Lg Chris


----------



## rattlebrain (2. Januar 2020)

@Surferdeluxe na dann mal herzlich willkommen! Hier ist es in den letzten Monaten ja eher ruhig geworden.
Ein bisschen neuer Stoff tut dem Thread bestimmt gut.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (2. Januar 2020)

Danke danke. Finde es sehr interessant hier, da man doch den ein oder anderen "Tipp" bekommt oder gar den ein oder anderen Mitfahrer kennenlernt oder schon kennt.

Hol heute das Oiz M10 ab und dann schau ma mal, ob es morgen für eine erste Ausfahrt reicht....


----------



## Surferdeluxe (4. Januar 2020)

Sodele, heute erste Hausrunde mit dem neuen Vehicle.

38km @ 870Hm

Kurz und knapp: Läuft























LG Chris


----------



## blackhelmet (4. Januar 2020)

schickes Gefährt. Viel Spaß damit!
hast du es beim Riedmann gekauft? Was sind das für Scheiben?
Glaub ich muss meine Touren dieses Jahr mal wieder etwas südlicher verlegen, dass ich auch mal auf den Hasselberg komme  , verläuft man sich ja sonst nie hin...


----------



## Surferdeluxe (4. Januar 2020)

Wollte beim Riedmann kaufen, aber der hat Ewig kein Testbike beigekommen. Bin dann in der Pfalz gelandet. In Würzburg bei FX waren gar keine Bikes, trotz verweis von der Herstellerseite.

Müssten 160/180er Disc von Shimano sein, XT Bremsanlage. Bin da etwas neu in der Materie da ich die letzten Jahre mehr Läufer als Biker war. Glaub waren 7Jahre nur laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surferdeluxe (4. Januar 2020)

Hasselberg ist schon nice, gibt doch mittlerweile den ein oder anderen Trail. Nur ist es momentan stellenweise matschig mit tiefen Furchen durch die Baumfällarbeiten. 

Sylvan hinten raus, Hafenlohrtal ist auch nett.


----------



## blackhelmet (4. Januar 2020)

ah, ok. Schwach, dass man hier in der Gegend da nix an Testbikes bekommt.
Karlshöhe, Sylvan, Hafenlohrtal, Aurora ist ehr so meine Richtung  da geht´s wieder hin wenn es wärmer wird


----------



## Surferdeluxe (5. Januar 2020)

Hm, ich hoffe mal Ihr fahrt fleißig und kommt kaum zum posten....   

Heutige Ausfahrt knapp 46km mit 1050Hm:


----------



## Surferdeluxe (9. Januar 2020)

Heutige Ausfahrt: [email protected]

Die bekannten Waldwege gehen zu fahren, aber abseits von denen wird es schon schwierig da doch noch kräftig die Waldarbeiter am arbeiten sin. Daher habe ich den ein oder anderen Trail ausgelassen.


----------



## bernd e (9. Januar 2020)

In der Hoffnung auf Sonnenschein war ich am Montag mal wieder auf dem 4. höchsten Spessartgipfel.
Das bike habe ich mir von meiner Holden ausgeliehen 

  

Wie man sieht, mit Sonnenschein hat es nicht geklappt.


----------



## rattlebrain (10. Januar 2020)

bernd e schrieb:


>



immerhin hast Du gesehen aus welcher Richtung die Sonne geschienen hätte


----------



## rattlebrain (10. Januar 2020)

@Flugzeugradler Glückwunsch zum Leserbike des Jahres!








						Userbike des Jahres 2019: Das ist euer Lieblingsbike! - MTB-News.de
					

Auch in diesem Jahr haben wieder weit über 1.000 Personen ihre Stimme abgegeben, um aus 30 Bikes der Woche das Bike des Jahres 2019 zu küren.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## rattlebrain (10. Januar 2020)

und weil es ja ein Bilderthread ist:






Auf der Klosterkuppel bei Aurora.
2. Januar bevor der Regen kam (bäh!)


----------



## Flugzeugradler (10. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

Schönes Eis Bild, leider hielt der Zucker nicht so lang. Als ich da war, gab es keinen, aber vielleicht nächstes Mal.







Gruß 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KMPS (11. Januar 2020)

Ich war heute auf dem Oberbecken (Sohlhöhe) bei Lohr. Fast nur Schotterwege gefahren. Viele Wege tief. Aber es wird auch wieder besser. Und Hauptsache auf dem Rad.


----------



## bernd e (12. Januar 2020)

Danke @Surferdeluxe ,seit du hier gepostet hast, ist wieder Leben in der Bude


----------



## Surferdeluxe (12. Januar 2020)

Flugzeugradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schönes Eis Bild, leider hielt der Zucker nicht so lang. Als ich da war, gab es keinen, aber vielleicht nächstes Mal.
> Anhang anzeigen 962828
> ...



Alter Schwede, bei der Distanz bleibt nur zu sagen: Chapeau!


----------



## Surferdeluxe (12. Januar 2020)

Heute Essigbrunnen/Weihersgrund/Sylvanwaren dann knapp [email protected] Weihersgrund wird bei besser befahrbaren Forstwegen wieder aufgesucht. Eselsweg beim Dammberg nicht befahrbar. Musst für 1km das Bike schultern.








Bild vom Weihersgrund.

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (26. Januar 2020)

Sodele, heute mal kurz ins angrenzende "Ausland" bewegt, war jedoch nur ein kurzes Gastspiel und zum Glück war es nebelig 
Wurden dann 63km mit zirka 1489Hm.

Einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Vmichael (29. Januar 2020)

Danke für die tollen Bilder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugzeugradler (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo Luxussurfer

Ordentliche Runde und schöne Tour, das Schneebild finde ich klasse. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Surferdeluxe (12. Februar 2020)

Danke Thomas.

Fährt jemand dieses Jahr bei den 12-Stunden von Kühlsheim mit? Werde wenn dann nur als Zuschauer rum kommen, da es zu keiner Teambildung kam 
Maintal Bikemarathon hätte ich noch auf der Liste, habt ihr noch Events, wo mir ggf. unbekannt sind.

LG Chris


----------



## Tshikey (12. Februar 2020)

19.09.20 - 6h rennen heimbuchenthal





__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				












						6-Stunden-MTB-Rennen | MTB Heimbuchenthal
					






					www.mtb-heimbuchenthal.de


----------



## derfati (12. Februar 2020)

Beim Keiler soll es heuer wieder einen richtigen Marathon mit Zeitnahme geben.


			https://m.facebook.com/KeilerBike/


----------



## 777BIKE777 (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, bin aus der Schweiz und möchte im Sommer eine Woche durch Hessen/Bayern fahren. Natürlich mit möglichst viel Wald- und Singeltrails. War im 2019 eine Woche durch die Pfalz per Bike und Zelt. War super schön und hab sehr nette Leute getroffen. Ich möcht so im Raum Frankfurt/Fulda starten mit Ziel Mannheim oder eher nördlich Frankfurt Richtung Trier. Erlaube mir mal hier in diesem Forum zu fragen was ihr so empfehlen würdet und bin gespannt auf Antworten. 
Beste Grüsse
Michel


----------



## rattlebrain (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo @777BIKE777 wenn du eher nördlich von Frankfurt vorbei willst und dann Richtung Trier. Dann bist Du hier im falschen Forum .
Den Spessart und Odenwald siehst du dann eher nicht.
wenn Du den Spessart mitnehmen willst, dann bietet sich der Eselsweg an.
Im ersten Teil ist da aber nicht soooo viel mit Trail (insgesamt ist im Spessrt die Dichte nicht ganz so hoch wie in der Pfalz) . Danach wird's aber besser.
Kann man mit einem Abstecher auf die flowtrails in Bad Orb aber aufpeppen.
Am Ende des Eselsweg wartet dann z.B die Mil1. Und ein paar weitere lohnende Geopark Strecken.


----------



## 777BIKE777 (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo rattlebrain, schon mal Danke! Ja Geografie?. Werde das gerne mal googeln. Merci


----------



## Flugzeugradler (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Also bei Keiler würde ich wieder mitmachen, die Streckenwahl fand ich 2019 super und die Organisation war top.
Eine richtige Ausschreibung für 2020 fand ich allerdings noch nicht.

@Michel, also ich würde auch den Eselweg empfehlen. Der führt über viele schöne Höhen. Dann kannst Du ja grob nach Westen abbiegen und dich durch den Odenwald arbeiten...

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken



Gruß

Thomas


----------



## bernd e (14. Februar 2020)

Ich war vor etwa 2 Wochen mal wieder am oberbecken (solhöhe) und wollte Sonne sehen.
Hat leider nicht geklappt.
Dafür waren weitere zwei mtb'er und ein Wanderer dazugekommen.
Es gab schon schönere Tage mit viel Fernsicht, da war ich einsam auf weiter Flur


----------



## 777BIKE777 (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo Thomas
Danke auch für deinen Tipp. Schaue mir gerade die verschiedenen Vorschläge an. In der Schweiz brauche ich viel die die Internetseiten:  Schweiz Mobil (sämtliche offizielle Wander-, Rad-, Mountainbikerouten) oder map.geo.admin.ch (Kartenübersicht Schweiz, und du kannst alle Wander- usw -wege anzeigen lassen). Hab schon nach so etwas für Deutschland gesucht. Könnt ihr eine Homepage empfehlen.
Gruss
Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (16. Februar 2020)

777BIKE777 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eine Homepage empfehlen



https://openmtbmap.org/de/ , damit bin ich unterwegs. Du benötigst ein geeignetes Programm dafür, wie zum Beispiel Garmin Basecamp.


----------



## rattlebrain (17. Februar 2020)

@bernd e hab mal im Archiv gekramt. Damit man sieht was man gesehen hätte 




noch ohne Gipfelkreuz und mit 26". Des warn Zeiten...

Hast Du ein neues Pferdchen im Stall?


----------



## bernd e (18. Februar 2020)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> @bernd e
> 
> Hast Du ein neues Pferdchen im Stall?



Das ist das Rad meiner Holden das ich auch nutzen darf und gelegentlich bei Kursen verwenden werde.
Sonst bleibe ich meinem Propain treu (noch).


----------



## Surferdeluxe (9. März 2020)

Moin Moin in die Runde,

momentan sind die Ausfahrten doch sehr zäh, aufgrund der Wetterlage und den noch anstehenden Forstarbeiten. 
Aber gibt aktuell doch schlimmeres.... So wurden es am Samstag [email protected], abseits von Forstwegen, und am gestrigen Sonntag knapp [email protected]

LG Chris


----------



## jowe01 (5. April 2020)

Vadder und Sohn im schönen Strietwald. Nordfriedhof, Jahnfelsen, Menzenmühle, Steinbach und zurück ins schöne Damm.


----------



## jojo_ab (5. April 2020)

@jowe01 sind die Wege an der Menzenmühle wieder frei? Als ich kürzlich dort war, lagen noch sehr viele Bäume kreuz und quer.


----------



## jowe01 (5. April 2020)

Da ist nix frei. Haben unsere Räder drübergehoben. LEIDER nicht. Ich hoffe,  dass sie bald ihre Holzmopeds rausholen.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (5. April 2020)

Morgenrunde rund um Burgsinn mit Abstecher an die Strecke 46.


----------



## jojo_ab (5. April 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Da ist nix frei. Haben unsere Räder drübergehoben. LEIDER nicht. Ich hoffe,  dass sie bald ihre Holzmopeds rausholen.


Schade, eigentlich eine schöne Ecke zum Biken.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben: Fahrbachtal Aschaffenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugzeugradler (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo Spessartbiker

Nun möchte ich auch endlich mein Sohlhöhe-Bild posten. Das plane ich schon lange und es war eines der Dinge, die ich in diesem Jahr noch hinkriegen wollte. Heute, an dem  schönen Sonnentag unternahmen wir einen West-Ost Spessartcross von Aschaffenburg über Engländer, Birklergrund, Bayrische-Schanz, Solhöhe nach Lohr.
Es ging uns auch darum die Strecke zu erkunden. Wir sind praktisch nur Wald- bzw. Wanderwege gefahren und würden den Trailanteil gerne noch erhöhen, legal versteht sich. Aber schöne Ecken hat es schon im Spessart und die Abfahrt vom Oberbecken nach Lindig ist klasse.

















Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derfati (15. Juli 2020)

Sohlhöhen-Bild? Hab ich auch.












Von Lohr auf die Sohlhöhe und dann weiter auf die Birkenhainer bis Hanau und dann noch Heim.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (27. Juli 2020)

Am Samstag unterwegs zwischen Bad Orb und Frammersbach, am Sonntag Hufeisen und Hahnenkammtrails. Am Hahnenkamm muss ich das nächste mal aber auf jedenfall mit dem Enduro und nicht mit dem Racefully kommen, richtig geile Strecken was ich dort gesehen habe   Lob an die Erbauer und Pfleger.


----------



## bernd e (28. Juli 2020)

@reblaus_MSP Hufeisentrails sind aber auch nicht das Revier für ein Race Fully


----------



## reblaus_MSP (28. Juli 2020)

Das habe ich vorher geahnt und dann gemerkt 
Ja, Hufeisen war noch eine Nummer schwerer bzw. gibts da schwerere Stellen, als das was ich am Hahnenkamm gefahren bin.


----------



## Florian301 (28. Juli 2020)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Am Samstag unterwegs zwischen Bad Orb und Frammersbach, am Sonntag Hufeisen und Hahnenkammtrails. Am Hahnenkamm muss ich das nächste mal aber auf jedenfall mit dem Enduro und nicht mit dem Racefully kommen, richtig geile Strecken was ich dort gesehen habe   Lob an die Erbauer und Pfleger.




Blau und rot am Kamm gehen definitiv mim Racefully ohne Dropper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugzeugradler (15. August 2020)

Hallo Spessartfans

Nachdem der Weg zur Solhöhe und die Passage zur Bayrischen Schanz auskundschaftet waren, traute ich mich nun die volle Strecke in Angriff zu nehmen. Diese Runde und die Möglichkeit sie so zu fahren, hat bei der Auslegung meines Fahrrades eine entscheidende Rolle gespielt. Das Wetter war allerdings etwas heiß an diesem Tag. Ich startete schon kurz nach 6 Uhr um wenigstens morgens einigermaßen kühle Bedingungen zu haben. Die Aktion artete aber in eine Schweiß-Sauna aus und als ich gegen 18 Uhr wieder daheim ankam, hatte ich 17 Liter, in Worten "siebzehn Liter" Flüssigkeit getrunken. Trotzdem war es ne geile Tour und hier und da gab es auch Abkühlung.
Ich fuhr über Kleinostheim und das Sportgelände Eller in den Spessart. Dann ging es über den Engländer in den Birklergrund und schließlich zur Schanz. Die Solhöhe erreichte ich noch vor Mittag und auf dem Marktplatz in Lohr gab es kurz darauf einen Eisbecher. Zurück radelte ich über den Margaretenhof, Aurora, Weibersbrunn und das Hohe-Wart-Haus und dann runter nach Soden.
Spessartcross, Hin- und zurück sozusagen.





Bilder folgen noch...














Gruß

Thomas


----------



## rattlebrain (15. August 2020)

Flugzeugradler schrieb:


> Spessartcross, Hin- und zurück sozusagen.


Respekt!


----------



## derfati (15. August 2020)

Sehr stark!


----------



## derfati (15. August 2020)

Wie findet man dich auf Strava?


----------



## Flugzeugradler (20. August 2020)

Hallo derfati

Hier müsstest Du mich finden...

Link zur Aktivität

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Surferdeluxe (20. August 2020)

Dabei...

LG Chris


----------



## derfati (20. August 2020)

Ich bin so frei und folge dir mal. ??


----------



## Flugzeugradler (21. August 2020)

Hallo,

Die Welt ist wirklich klein, ich kenne einen Kollegen aus Eurer 500er Truppe. Ich habe mir einfach die Fotos angeguckt, denn eine so große "längste Radtour" sieht man nicht alle Tage.
Hammerleistung, Wahnsinnsevent und auch eine tolle Teamsache. 
Mann, Vom Spessart bis an den Deich, da bekomme ich schon Gänsehaut bei der Vorstellung. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## derfati (21. August 2020)

Die Welt ist ein Dorf... ? Im Moment kann ich mir so eine (Tor)tour auch gar nicht mehr vorstellen. ?


----------



## epic-mtb (13. September 2020)

Nachdem im Nachbar-Thread "Bilder aus dem Odenwald" immer wieder stillgelegte Eisenbahntunnels eingestellt wurden, zeige ich hiermit, dass es so etwas auch im Spessart gibt. Der Tunnel kann im Sommer befahren werden, aber Licht ist bei einer Länge von fast 800 m erforderlich. Der grobe Schotter in ca. der Hälfte des Tunnels lädt nicht zum Fahren ein, die andere Hälfte ist ohne Probleme befahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (14. September 2020)

epic-mtb schrieb:


> Nachdem im Nachbar-Thread "Bilder aus dem Odenwald" immer wieder stillgelegte Eisenbahntunnels eingestellt wurden, zeige ich hiermit, dass es so etwas auch im Spessart gibt. Der Tunnel kann im Sommer befahren werden, aber Licht ist bei einer Länge von fast 800 m erforderlich. Der grobe Schotter in ca. der Hälfte des Tunnels lädt nicht zum Fahren ein, die andere Hälfte ist ohne Probleme befahrbar.
> Anhang anzeigen 1115461Anhang anzeigen 1115462


 Bettingbergtunnel?


----------



## midige (16. September 2020)

midige schrieb:


> Bettingbergtunnel?



Ab 01. Oktober bis 30. April zum Schutz der Fledermäuse geschlossen.


----------



## epic-mtb (23. September 2020)

Richtig: Bettingbergtunnel. Für Mountainbiker ist allerdings der sich über dem Tunnel befindliche Flow-Trail interessanter. Leider sieht man nicht, dass sowohl rechts als auch links der Main sehr nahe ist. Vielleicht im Winter ohne Belaubung.


----------



## Roonieman (28. April 2021)

Wiedermal Bad Orb besucht 😍


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. Juni 2021)

Ich war vorgestern Vormittag mit dem Fatbike auf dem Erbig, Sternberg und auf dem EXE AB Schweinheim unterwegs.


----------



## ZXR_Power (23. Juni 2021)

Gerade dieses Thema entdeckt...da ich auch aus dieser Ecke komme, stelle ich auch mal paar Bilder ein vom Montag. Nix Wildes, wenig Trails, dieses mal viel mehr Uphill. Das ist meine etwas abgewandelte Hausrunde verkehrt herum gefahren. Vielleicht erkennt der ein oder andere die Bilder.


----------



## ZXR_Power (28. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Spessartnachschlag von heute:


----------



## huzzel (29. Juli 2021)

Auch ein paar Bilder von der Hochspessart-Tour


----------



## MTBpleasure (31. Juli 2021)

Ich war vorgestern Abend über den Dächern von Aschaffenburg unterwegs. 
Schönbuch Park, Teufelskanzel, Ketzelburg und Haibacher Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (4. August 2021)

Am Montag ging es für uns auf den Eselsweg. Mit dem Zug bis Sinntal und anschließendem einrollen bis Schlüchtern ging es schon gegen 7:30 auf die Strecke.

erstes Päuschen




schon vor 12 Uhr Halbzeit am Engländer

















nicht das einzige mal wo es hieß:
"Wird der Regen mehr oder weniger?"
"Aus welcher Richtung kommt das Wetter?"
"unterstellen oder weiterfahren?"
"Was sagt das Regenradar?"




Am Ende kam der heftige Regen erst nach 10 Stunden unterwegs am Kloster Engelberg.
Nach Übernachtung in Bürgstadt wurde es auf dem 75km Heimweg auch wieder nass, nach der hälfte stand das Wasser schön in den Schuhen.

Fazit vom Eselsweg: Super Strecke, mit mehr Trails als erwartet und die auch noch richtig schön. Das nächste mal sollte man es vielleicht im Sommer fahren...


----------



## Surferdeluxe (6. August 2021)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Den Eselsweg muss ich diesen Sommer mal angehen, ab und an kreuzen meine Touren den "Weg". 

Die Spessartwege sind auch nicht verkehrt, da ist aber manche Schiebepassage dabei.


----------



## Flugzeugradler (6. August 2021)

Hallo, 

coole Aktion, auch wenn das Wetter wohl nicht ganz ideal war. Freie Platzwahl und Übersicht beim Engländer hat doch auch was. Ich mag das Bild mit dem rauchenden Schornstein. 
Schönwetter geht immer zu Lasten des Abenteuerfaktors...

Daumen hoch

Thomas


----------



## Flugzeugradler (26. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen

Eine Eselsweg-Tour mal ohne An- bzw. Abreise anzugehen, das ging mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf und das wollte ich in diesem Jahr noch angehen. Inzwischen traute ich mir und meinem Fahrrad, welches ja im Prinzip  genau dafür konzipiert wurde, so eine Nummer auch zu. Aber die Tage wurden schon deutlich kürzer, folglich nahm der Herbst die Tour mehr und mehr in die Zange. Am Samstag lagen die Bedingungen aber endlich vor und so stellte ich mir den Wecker auf 0400. Bis Schlüchtern waren es 90 km und ich beschloss vor Allem in den ersten 2 Stunden auch Straßen zu verwenden, da mit wenig Verkehr zu rechnen war.




Sonnenaufgang nach den ersten 50 km auf dem Weg ins Kinzigtal.

Die erstaunlich warme Rheintalluft hatte ich hinter mir gelassen und der Nebel ließ mich frieren. Von meinem Lenker tropfte das eingesammelte Wasser nur so herunter. Aber ich lag genau im Zeitplan, aß regelmäßig meine Bananen und trank Cola. Mein Kollege Stefan wollte den Eselweg mit fahren und hatte mit der Strecke noch eine Rechnung offen. Als wir vor gut zwei Jahren dort fuhren, stürzte er, brach sich das Schlüsselbein und musste abbrechen. Der warme Kaffee, den wir zusammen in Schlüchtern trinken würden, motivierte mich.
Er würde mit dem Zug kommen und um 0930 waren wir verabredet.


Morgens um zehn in Schlüchtern,   schön Kaffeetrinken mit Stefan. Zum ersten Mal treffen mich auch warme Sonnenstrahlen und trocknen die vom Nebel durchnässte Kleidung.




Yepp, am Aussichtsturm waren wir auch. Beste Laune und richtig Bock aufs radeln brachte uns aber bald wieder auf die Strecke.




Der Spessart zeigte noch ganz wenig Anzeichen von gelb und die Sonne schien bei 23°C. Die Pfad war komplett trocken, da es auch an den Vortagen nicht geregnet hatte. Die schönen Flow-Trails rollten ganz wunderbar. So macht Fahrradfahren echt Spaß. Nebenbei kommt man praktisch ohne Navi aus, einfach immer die "E" Schilder suchen. Oft haben die auch einen Pfeil dabei und wenn nach 300 m keins mehr kommt, dann hat man wohl eine Abzweigung verpasst.




Immer wieder sonnige Plätz für eine kurze Pause.





Zünftige Brotzeit am Engländer.

Das Gasthaus am Echterpfahl ist leider immer noch geschlossen, also rollten wir bis nach Großheubach durch. Am Kloster holte uns Dieter ab, der mit seinem Rennrad bis zum Mümlingtal, kurz unter Obernburg, Windschatten geben würde. Er zog gewaltig und so verpassten wir bei aller Euphorie sogar den Sonnenuntergang. Bei völliger Dunkelheit fuhren wir dann wieder zu zweit über Breuberg in den Odenwald. Auf einer einsamen Wald-Rast-Bank im Scheinwerferlicht unserer Räder, irgendwo oben auf einem Buckel, knabberten wir die letzten Dextrose-Tabletten und gravelten anschließend die letzten Kilometer.





Bikergrüße

Thomas


----------



## p100473 (26. September 2021)

Flugzeugradler schrieb:


> Das Gasthaus am Echterpfahl ist leider immer noch geschlossen,


GH Echterspfahl hat leider für immer zu- Frau Ballmann (die gute Seele) hat aufgehört mangels Nachfolger.
Ein wahrlich schwerer Verlust für die Bike Verpflegung auf der Strecke.


----------



## Caad5 (18. Oktober 2021)

Möchte gerne am Mittwoch u. Donnerstag (wenn das Wetter hält) den Eselsweg fahren. Kann jemand etwas über den aktuellen Zustand sagen? 
Bei uns hier im Westerwald z.b. ist zur zeit eine Mehrtagestour durch den massiven Holzeinschlag kaum planbar.
Und als Tip noch eine gute günstige Unterkunft nach ca. der Hälfte od. etwas mehr.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surferdeluxe (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich bewege mich im Bereich Weibersbrunn, Altenbuch, teilweise Richtung Miltenberg rum. Hier kann ich zumindest, Stand letztes Wochende sagen, dass noch nicht allzuviel Holzarbeiten stattfinden. Kumpel ist die CO1 in Collenberg ohne Probleme gefahren.
Die Trails sind halt teilweise stark bzw. Etwas ausgespült, bis gar nicht. Aber vielleicht kann jemand von den letzten Eselwegbezwinger was schreiben.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag habe ich hier Regen, in meiner App.


----------



## derfati (18. Oktober 2021)

Zum Zustand des Weges kann ich momentan nicht viel sagen. Unterkunft empfiehlt sich in Heigenbrücken. Dafür müsstest du den Eselsweg kurz mal verlassen. Da gibt es einen schönen Trail von Jakobsthal nach Heigenbrücken (Fuchs). Villa Marburg könnte ich empfehlen, ist halt nicht ganz günstig.
Es gibt praktisch keine Einkehrmöglichkeiten mehr auf der Strecke. Das müsstest du einplanen.
Aber wie gesagt, es ist Regen gemeldet.
Falls du fährst viel Spaß.


----------



## Flugzeugradler (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Caad5

Wenn es vorher nicht lange geregnet hat, dann ist der Eselsweg gut zu befahren.
Vor 3 Wochen war der Zustand perfekt und nur ganz vereinzelt gab es nasse Stellen.
Das Laub ist auch noch nicht gefallen, also sollten die Pfade auch noch gut sichtbar sein. 
Für eine Halbzeit-Übernachtung nach 50km bietet sich Heigenbrücken an. Dafür muss man allerdings in Tal abfahren und am nächsten Tag wieder rauf. Etwas mehr auf der Strecke liegt da Weibersbrunn, was aber erst nach etwa 70km kommt. 
Sollte es ganz katastrophal werden und alles absaufen, dann bleibt immer noch die Weiterfahrt auf der Straße, um die sich der Eselsweg teilweise schlängelt. 
Das Wetter am Mittwoch und Donnerstag soll ja nicht so toll werden. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## p100473 (16. Januar 2022)

Die "Birkenhainer" haben hessische Holzrücker mal wieder total devastiert. Wir sind die Tage mal gefahren. 
War etwas schwierig/schmierig.
Ich verstehe das System nicht. Irgendwann im Herbst kommt ein Gräder und ebnet alles mit großem Aufwand/hohen Kosten ein und gerade wenn es am schmierigsten ist/der Nassschnee drauf liegt, fahren Sie alles wieder in Grund und Boden. Kann euch die Tage mal ein paar Bilder machen. 
Also : gute Reifen und Schutzbleche drauf, dann geht es. Ich weiß: "Mudhuggar" sieht super scheisse aus, ist aber in Kombi mit altem Rohloff Bike bei solchen Bedingungen die Wahl der Stunde!


----------



## p100473 (16. Januar 2022)

Es heisst ja "Bilder aus dem Spessart....
das war bei uns im Vorspessart- eher herbst




das war dann die Anfahrt zur Birkenhainer, wo noch alles bestens aussah- bevor der Holzrücker mit seinen Bändern o.ä. eingebogen war....


----------



## reblaus_MSP (10. August 2022)

Gestern mal die offizielle "Pfad-Tour" vom Bikewald nachgefahren. Der Name ist Programm. Schmalste Wurzeltrails im up- und downhill. Geile Tour


----------



## Florian301 (10. August 2022)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Gestern mal die offizielle "Pfad-Tour" vom Bikewald nachgefahren. Der Name ist Programm. Schmalste Wurzeltrails im up- und downhill. Geile Tour


Hört sich gut an. Muss ich Mal fahren


----------



## KMPS (10. August 2022)

Top. Am Birklergrund bin ich am Sonntag auch vorbei gekommen. Allerdings war ich da mit meiner Frau unterwegs und wir sind Schotterwege gefahren.
Aber vor 14 Tagen war ich mit dem Bike dort und bin die Trails gefahren. 
Wie lange hast Du für die Toru gebraucht?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (10. August 2022)

Ich habe die Tour etwas verlängert und bin von Lohr gestartet. Waren dann 81km/1600hm in 5 Stunden.
Für einen 15m/h Schnitt sollte schon eine gewisse Fitness da sein.


----------



## KMPS (10. August 2022)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour etwas verlängert und bin von Lohr gestartet. Waren dann 81km/1600hm in 5 Stunden.
> Für einen 15m/h Schnitt sollte schon eine gewisse Fitness da sein.


Oh, ordentlich flott für eine solche Strecke. Ich würde mich auch als gut fit bezeichnen, aber dies schaffe ich  auf dem MTB eigentlich nicht. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Jungspund mehr und bin vermutlich fitter als vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZXR_Power (10. August 2022)

Diese Tour schärft mich auch mal. Habe die GPX-Datei in Komoot importiert. Ca. 64km und 1150hm. Ich müsste halt ca. 25km mit dem Auto anfahren und dann in die Tour einsteigen. 
Wie ist die Tour denn von der Fahrtechnik her zu beurteilen? Anspruchsvoll oder eher einfach?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (10. August 2022)

Ist die Frage was du als einfach bezeichnest bzw. sonst so fährst 😉
Es gibt keine schwierigen Abfahrten. Verzwickt sind eher die Trail-Uphills wo immer wieder viele Wurzelteppiche mit Armdicken Wurzeln zu überfahren sind. Im nassen ist das mit Sicherheit auch eine andere Nummer als gestern.

Ich bin auch eine halbe Stunde mit dem Auto angefahren, hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## KMPS (10. August 2022)

Sehe ich auch so. Der Spessart hat schöne Trails, aber nichts wirklich schwierige Abfahrten. Viele Strecken sind wir vor 30 Jahren mit Hardtails ohne Federgabel gefahren. Vielleicht nicht alles und viel langsamer, aber runter kamen wir auch.
Macht mit dem Fully viel mehr Spaß. Enduro absolut unnötig.


----------



## ZXR_Power (10. August 2022)

> Ist die Frage was du als einfach bezeichnest bzw. sonst so fährst


I. d. R. fahre ich Touren zwischen 35 und 50km, maximal 1000hm. Uphil auf Forststrassen, eingebaut werden so viel wie mögliche legale und/oder inoffizielle Trails. Meist S1, gelegentlich S2. Gerne auch Kammtrails oder Bad Orb.

Alles nicht so wild, bin ja schon ü 50…


----------



## reblaus_MSP (10. August 2022)

Wenn du Kammtrails und Bad Orb fährst wirst du auf jedenfall keinerlei Probleme haben. Marathon-Fully wäre das optimale Bike dafür.


----------



## jr_hebboch (13. August 2022)

Ist die Pfadtour beschildert oder nur über .GPX zu finden?


----------



## ZXR_Power (13. August 2022)

Schau mal hier:

Klick mich


----------



## rattlebrain (16. August 2022)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Ist die Pfadtour beschildert oder nur über .GPX zu finden?


Die Trailtouren des Bikwalds sind nicht beschildert. Also nur GPX wie von @ZXR_Power verlinkt.
Beschildert sind nur die "Graveltouren" des offiziellen Bikewald Streckennetzes.

Wegfindung ist aber nicht wirklich soo schwer. Geht schon. das Meiste verläuft ja auf Wanderwegen oder gut sichtbaren Wegen/Pfaden.


----------

